# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار وأعمدة الأربعاء 16 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاربعاء ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ،ظ،/ظ،ظ¦م

عناوين صحيفة الصدي
المريخ يفاوض الغاني تيتيه والكيني جيسي وير نجم زسكو الزامبي.
توني هاي يصل فجر الجمعة ويعلن عن انطلاقة الاعداد عبر مؤتمر صحفي.
اوجو. جمال سالم يصلون غداً .. عاشور الجمعة .. وباسكال وكليتشي في انتظار رد الالماني.
فاروق جبرة يعود من القاهرة غداً.

عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
المريخ يمضي في اتفاقه مع هداف غانا تيتيه.
انتوني هاي رفقة مدرب اللياقة في الخرطوم الجمعة .. والالماني يسلم القطاع الرياضي خطة الاعداد كاملة.
 الزعيم تتفقد القلعة الحمراء وتنقل تفاصيل جاهزيتها للمؤسم الجديد والاحمر يضم الموهبة بغداد.

عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
مهاجم المريخ يكشف الاسرار في حوار من نار.
عنكـبـــــة : ارجوكــــم اشطبـــــوني.
الدعوات تنهال علي المريخ من الخليج وافريقيا .. وهاي يسلم الوالي برنامجه التدريبي.
عاشور اول الاجانب وصولاً الي الخرطوم .. والقطاع الرياضي يرهن المرتبات بالانتظام في التدريبات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجانب المريخ يتوافدون غداً والثنائي في انتظار رد الألماني

يتوقع المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ وصول الأجانب للخرطوم ابتداءً من يوم غدٍ الخميس حيث ينتظر المريخ وصول النيجيري اوجو الوافد الجديد على الفرقة الحمراء واليوغندي جمال سالم حارس المرمى بعد مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده في مباراة الكنغو برازافيل الأخيرة في تصفيات كأس العالم، حيث جلس جمال سالم احتياطياً في تلك المباراة، وينتظر المريخ كذلك وصول المصري عاشور الأدهم يوم الجمعة في حين لم يتأكد بعد وصول الثنائي باسكال واوا وكلتشي اوسونوا حيث ينتظر المكتب التنفيذي رد الجهاز الفني على الطلب المقدم من الثنائي المتعلق بتأخرهما عن انطلاقة إعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد الذي سيبدأ في العشرين من الشهر الجاري على أن يتحول المعسكر إلى تركيا في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم المريخ يطالب بشطبه من الكشوفات الحمراء

طالب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ مجلس إدارة النادي بشطبه من الكشوفات الحمراء في فترة التسجيلات الحالية وقال عنكبة في حديث نقلته صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة صباح اليوم أنه لا يعرف مصيره حتى الآن اذا كان سيستمر مع المريخ أم لا ولذلك يفضّل أن يتم الاستغناء عن خدماته لأن هناك العديد من العروض المقدمة له من بعض الأندية سيفاضل بينها ويختار وجهته الاحترافية الجديدة، وكانت وسائل الإعلام تداولت في الفترة الماضية أن المريخ يرغب في إعارة عنكبة لنادي الشرطة القضارف لكن اللاعب وفي حديثه للمقربين منه أكد رفضه التام للإعارة لأي نادٍ آخر خلاف هلال الأبيض الذي شارك معه على سبيل الإعارة من قبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاشور الأدهم: انتقلت للمريخ مقابل 450 ألف دولار

قال عاشور الأدهم لاعب الاتحاد السكندري المعار لفريق المريخ ، إنه أنهى إجراءات انتقاله للمريخ بشكل رسمي خلال اليومين الماضيين وأكد الأدهم في تصريحات تليفزيونية لقناة العاصمة 2، مع الإعلامي خالد الغندور، ببرنامج “الكابتن”، أنه عاد أمس من السودان بعد أن أنهى إجراءات انتقاله للمريخ رسميا وأضاف أنه اجتاز الكشف الطبي بنجاح ووقع على عقود الانتقال للفريق مقابل 450 ألف دولار، حصل عليها الاتحاد السكندري وشدد “الأدهم”، على أنه يتمنى أن يساهم مع الفريق في تحقيق الانتصارات، والفوز بالبطولات في الموسم المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم ابوسعد يشطب لاعبه بغداد للمريخ 

أطلق فريق نجوم ابوسعد لاعبه بغداد حماد نجم منتخب الشباب رسميا لنادي المريخ الذي يرغب في التعاقد معه في الفريق الرديف في الميركاتو الحالي، ويعتبر بغداد برز بصورة لافتة مع نجوم ابوسعد ومع منتخب الشباب الذي أسهم مع زملائه في وصوله لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية للشباب العام المقبل بزامبيا ويتوقع أن يتعاقد المريخ مع اللاعب خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعير نجميه بطة و الصادق واو لمريخ نيالا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اعار المريخ نجميه محمد حسن بطة من الفريق الرديف وزميله الصادق واو الى فريق مريخ نيالا و ذلك ظهر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وعبر اللاعبين عن بالغ سعادتهما بالانتقال الى المريخ نيالا و تمنيا ان يكونا عندحسن ظن المريخ البحير و ان يقدما ما يؤكد انهما اهل للثقة الكبيرة التي وضعها فيهما مريخ نيالا و الذي قام هو الآخر بتمديد عقد لاعبه جونيور و يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ خلال الساعات القادمة باعارة احد لاعبيه في الفريق الرديف للمريخ كوستي من اجل اتاحة الفرصة له بالتواجد اساسيا خلال الموسم المقبل
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يعير نجميه بطة و الصادق واو لمريخ نيالا


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اعار المريخ نجميه محمد حسن بطة من الفريق الرديف وزميله الصادق واو الى فريق مريخ نيالا و ذلك ظهر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وعبر اللاعبين عن بالغ سعادتهما بالانتقال الى المريخ نيالا و تمنيا ان يكونا عندحسن ظن المريخ البحير و ان يقدما ما يؤكد انهما اهل للثقة الكبيرة التي وضعها فيهما مريخ نيالا و الذي قام هو الآخر بتمديد عقد لاعبه جونيور و يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ خلال الساعات القادمة باعارة احد لاعبيه في الفريق الرديف للمريخ كوستي من اجل اتاحة الفرصة له بالتواجد اساسيا خلال الموسم المقبل



ناس  كفر ووتر   ما متابعين    اولا بطه فترة قيده بالرديف  انتهت  ومابحق له  ان يلعب  مع الرديف ومجلس المريخ   ما اهتمه به وصعدو  امس كان اخر يوم  ووقع  لمريخ  نيالالمدة عام   حر   ما اعارة   واما  عاطف  واو   لسه  ماتمت اعارته   واحتمال  اليوم يابكرة   او  يتم شطبه  اذا  رفض الاعارة 
اما  لاعب الرديف الذى  اشاروا  اليه  هو صبرى  برضو  ما تمت اعارته   تم شطبه  بنفس طريقة  حسين محمد الطرف  الايمن للشرطه القضارف   قالوا سلموهم مكتوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحصل على خطاب شطب بغداد

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

حصل المريخ مساء اليوم على خطاب شطب  اللاعب بغداد حماد من نادي نجوم ابوسعد و ذلك بغرض تسجيله في اللاعبين  الشباب بالفريق الاول و كان اللاعب قد شارك مع المنتخب القومي للناشئين و  ذلك بعد تدخل رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي و كان المريخ قد تسلم  خطاب الشطب ويتوقع ان يقوم خلال الساعات المقبلة بتسجيله في كشوفاته  للاستفادة من في الموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدرس إعارة ثنائي الفريق

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

درست لجنة التعاقدات بنادي المريخ، اليوم، الثلاثاء، إمكانية إعارة لاعبين اثنين من صفوف الفريق إلى أندية أخرى في الدوري السوداني، بعد الصفقات التي أبرمها النادي خلال فترة الانتقالات الجارية.

وأشارت لجنة التعاقدات إلى إمكانية إعارة لاعب الوسط برنس عطبرة إلى فريق حي العرب بورتسودان، العائد إلى الدوري الممتاز.

كما لفتت اللجنة إلى إمكانية إعارة المدافع عاطف واو، لاعب منتخب جنوب السودان، الذي تعاقد معه النادي في ذات الفترة من السنة الجارية.

ولم تتخذ اللجنة قرارها النهائي بشأن اللاعبين اللذين تم تحديدهما، بسبب تباين أراء الأعضاء.

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يضم الرشيد لقائمة الفريق الأول

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

وضع نادي المريخ السوداني اليوم الثلاثاء لاعب خط الوسط محمد الرشيد في قائمة الفريق الأول، وذلك بعد يوم واحد من إعادته للفريق الرديف، حيث أخذ مكان زميله السابق حماد بكري الذي انتقل للأهلي الخرطوم أمس على سبيل الإعارة.

وفي تعاقدات الأندية الأخرى مع اللاعبين للفترة الشتوية الحالية، جدد المريخ نيالا عقد مهاجمه الكاميروني جونيور لمدة عام، كما تعاقد مع لاعب المريخ السابق محمد حسن بطة من الفريق الرديف لمدة عام أيضا.

أما الأهلي شندي، فقد تعاقد مع محمد عبد الله دورو من فريق الهدف من مدينة عطبرة لمدة عام، وأعار الهميم لفريق الزومة لمدة موسم.

وسجل الوافد الجديد للممتاز السوداني فريق حي الوادي من مدينة نيالا الواقعة أقصى جنوب غرب السودان اللاعب دفع الله أحمد من فريق المَوْرَدة بصفة هاوي، وكذلك فريق المريخ كوستي سجل المدافع عباس جزيرة كلاعب هاوي.

وواصل فريق الشرطة تدعيم صفوفه وسجل لاعبين، هما منير بحر من فريق الحرية أم درمان، ومحمد الفاضل إدريس من فريق النجوم مدني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظاهرة لاعبي "الجنسية المزدوجة" تعود للدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

برزت ظاهرة عودة عدد من اللاعبين الأجانب الأفارقة (مزدوجو الجنسية) إلى اللعب بالدوري السوداني مرة أخرى بعد إن غادروه لمواسم سابقة.

وكشفت عودة المدافع الإيفواري السابق باسكال واوا للمريخ من أزام التنزاني، والغاني نليسون لازجيلا إلى السودان والتعاقد مع الهلال الاُبَيِّض، عن السر وراء مطاردة الأندية لأولئك اللاعبين وإعادتهم للعب بالدوري السوداني، رغم الجنسية المزدوجة لهؤلاء اللاعبين.

وظهرت عملية تجنيس اللاعبين الأجانب بالكرة السودانية، وبين أندية الدوري الممتاز تحديدا في الألفية الجديدة، مستغلين قانون منح الجنسية السودانية لكل من قضى فترة سنتين من الإقامة بالسودان، فظهر نتيجة لذلك عدد كبير من اللاعبين الأجانب الذين يحملون الجنسية المزدوجة.

ولكن بعد استفحال أمر تجنيس الأجانب وضيق المساحات على اللاعبين المحليين، قرر السلطات السودانية في 2016 وفي أعلى مستوياتها "رئاسة الجمهورية" حظر الجنسية السودانية على لاعبي الكرة الأجانب لحماية المواهب السودانية وإفساح المجال لها للتطور، ورفضت السلطات السودانية منح الجنسية السودانية لأي لاعب أجنبي خلال فترة التعاقدات الشتوية الحالية.

وأكثر ناديين جنّسا لاعبين أجانب هما الهلال والمريخ، فقد بدأ الهلال بالمدافع الموزمبيقي داريو كان وذلك قبل نحو ست سنوات، وامتدت السلسلة لتشمل النيجيري كليتشي وظهير الهلال الأيمن السنغالي سليماني سيسيه، وحصل الأهلي شندي على جنسية لمدافعه النيجيري السابق مالك إسحق، وأصبح حارس المرمى الأوغندي بالمريخ جمال سالم حاملا للجنسية المزدوجة منذ موسمين، وقام الأهلي الخرطوم بتجنيس نيلسون لازجيلا، إلى جانب لاعبين آخرين لعبوا بالدوري السوداني لسنوات.

ولكن رغم حظر الجنسية السودانية على اللاعبين الأجانب فإنها عادت للتحليق بقوة خلال فترة التعاقدات الشتوية الحالية، مثل تعاقد المريخ مع باسكال واوا العاجي الذي حصل قبل عدة مواسم عليها عن طريق المريخ نفسه، والهلال الاُبَيِّض الذي تعاقد مع لاعب محور الهلال السابق نيلسون لازجيلا.

وأما السر وراء التعاقد مع أجانب الجنسية المزدوجة هو الاستفادة من خبرات اللاعب فنيا ليشارك في التشكيل كلاعب سوداني، إلى جانب أنه يتيح للنادي التعاقد مع لاعبين أجانب إضافيين في كشفه الذي حدده القانون بعدد ثلاثة لاعبين أجانب بالكشف، ولهذا فإن زيادة الأجانب غير اصحاب الجنسية المزدوجة تتيح للنادي ميزة إشراك  خمسة لاعبين أجانب في مباراة واحدة مثلما حدث في المريخ سابقا وسيحدث في الموسم الجديد، الأمر يجعل الفريق يتفوق فنيا بقوة إضافية.

ولا يزال هناك العديد من اللاعبين الأفارقة الذين يحملون الجنسية المزدوجة الذين سبق وان لعبوا بالسودان، ولكنهم يتواجدون خارج السودان، منهم الظهير الأيمن السنغالي سليماني سيسيه، ومدافع الأهلي شندي والمريخ السابق مالك إسحق والذين يتوقع عودتهم للدوري السوداني في أي لحظة للاستفادة من جنسيتهم المزدوجة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرتضى منصور: إسلام جمال سينتقل للمريخ

أكد مرتضى منصور رئيس نادى الزمالك في تصريحات تلفزيونية أن إسلام جمال مدافع الفريق سينتقل إلى المريخ السوداني خلال الساعات المقبلة، وعلق منصور كذلك عن ما يتردد برغبة دجلة فى الحصول على خدمات شيكابالا فى شهر يناير بأن النادى الدجلاوى لم يطلب اللاعب بشكل رسمى أشار مرتضى منصور فى تصريحات تليفزيونية إلى أنه فى حالة طلب أحمد حسام “ميدو” المدير الفنى لدجلة بالحصول على خدمات شيكابالا سيلبى طلبه من أجل دعمه خاصة أن ميدو أحد أبناء القلعة البيضاء وأى شىء سيفيده سيتم تنفيذه له من أجل دعمه، يُذكر أن إسلام جمال يمتلك عرضين أحدهما من المريخ والآخر من الهلال وسيحسم الزمالك وجهته القادمة بالمفاضلة بين العرضين من الناحية المالية خلال الساعات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مهاجم المريخ يطالب بشطبه من الكشوفات الحمراء

طالب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ مجلس إدارة النادي بشطبه من الكشوفات الحمراء في فترة التسجيلات الحالية وقال عنكبة في حديث نقلته صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة صباح اليوم أنه لا يعرف مصيره حتى الآن اذا كان سيستمر مع المريخ أم لا ولذلك يفضّل أن يتم الاستغناء عن خدماته لأن هناك العديد من العروض المقدمة له من بعض الأندية سيفاضل بينها ويختار وجهته الاحترافية الجديدة، وكانت وسائل الإعلام تداولت في الفترة الماضية أن المريخ يرغب في إعارة عنكبة لنادي الشرطة القضارف لكن اللاعب وفي حديثه للمقربين منه أكد رفضه التام للإعارة لأي نادٍ آخر خلاف هلال الأبيض الذي شارك معه على سبيل الإعارة من قبل.



انت اصلا م نافع وداير تلوي زراع الزعيم ترفض الاعاره للشرطة  وتطلب هلال جلفوطي رفضوا يتعمالو مع الزعيم أتمنى أن تبقى كشف الزعيم وم تلعب ولا كوره لحدي عقدك ينتهي وبعداك روووح ماسورة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
عـــمم الهــــــلال

× ضحكت الأخت فاطمة الصادق حتى اتكأت، وهي تطالع عمما منتمية للجمعية العمومية الزرقاء تطالب بإقالتها من منسقية النادي الإعلامية.
× الرأي عندي هو إن فطومة لديها الحق تضحك وتقهقه كمان حتى تقع على ظهرها، عندما يجتمع دهاقنة نادي الحركة الوطنية( كما يدعي أستاذي وصديقي خالد عز الدين باستمرار) لأجل جمع توقيعات تصل 300 توقيعا علشان خاطر إقالة موظف وليس عضوا منتخبا عبر جمعية عمومية.
× صحيح الحال الإداري في الهلال أصبح مائلا بعد أن آلت الأمور للكاردينال، رغم نجاحه في مجال المنشئات، ولكن هذا كله لا يمكن أن يجعلنا نقبل أن يجتمع المهتمين لأجل إقصاء موظف.
× هولاء ينطبق عليهم المثل( يعاينوا في التور ويطعنوا في ضلو).
× أقول لأهل الهلال أعضاء الجمعية العمومية، الأجدر بكم إن كنتم حقيقة أهل حارة ووجعة فعليكم بالتور، وأعني الكاردينال، فجهدكم هذا وتوقيعاتكم تلك حولوها على الكاردينال وطيحوا به من الحكم، وحينها لن تجدوا فطومة في المنسقية أبدا أبدا.
× فاطمة الصادق هي عضو أصيل في تنظيم عزة الهلال الحاكم، ومن قبل صرح الأخ الرئيس قائلا إنها رفضت أن تكون عضوا في المجلس، وللعلم هي التي أتت بعماد الطيب ليكون أمينا عاما للمجلس، أها دي شخصية تستطيع عمم الجمعية المطرزة بالأزرق أن تقتلعها لا أظن ذلك.
× ونصيحة لعمم الهلال ومن يقفون خلفهم، خليكم في أوكاركم لا تهشوا ولا تنشو الأيام دي، البت دي كان زعلت منكم بترجع لي مريخها وتوريكم الويل وسهر الليل.
× وهناك سؤال مهم لهولاء الثائرين على البنية الفنجرية، أنتم سويتوا شنو الخلوه النسوان ده؟ كما قالت فطومة.
× وهنا يكمن ويتمثل الفارق بين مريخ الجمال وهلال الكاردينال .
× المريخ يصف رجاله بالحكماء والعلماء وقمة الدهاء، وإعلام الهلال ومنسق إعلامه وتاج رأسه، يصفهم بالعمم وهذا الوصف يعني بجلاء أن أعضاء برلمان الهلال مظهر بلا جوهر ، إنه الفرق بين الأرض والسماء.
× ما يعجبني في فاطمة الصادق قوتها وصلابتها وصبرها، على تلك الاتهامات التي تطالها من كبار وصغار الهلال على السواء.
× يتهمون هذه المرأة بأنها هي التي تسجل اللاعبين وهي التي كذلك من يحدد المغادرين.
× ويتهمونها بترشيح المدربين فهي من يطفشهم قبل عملهم يستبين، ويتهمونها بتعين الموظفين وإقالتهم بعد حين.
× فإذا كان هذا صحيحا وثقة، يجب أن ترفع لها الكسكتات تحية وإجلالا وليس استخفافا واستحقارا أو إقالة.
× لا شك أن الهلال ناد عريض ووسيع و به أفكارا متباينة وأشكالا وألوانا من البشر المتنوعة ، وبعد هذا كله يكون الخيط والمخيط والمخياط عند فاطمة؟
× ولعلم أصحاب العمم الثائرة في وجه هذه المرأة، الكاردينال لن يستطيع عزل فاطمة من هذا المنصب، إلا إذا أرادت هي أن تغادره طوعا لا كرها بكل تأكيد.
× فالرجل أبو كسكتة يعلم علم اليقين أن لسان فاطمة وقلمها، هما اللذان قلما أظافر رجال ورجال كانوا أشداء في مواجهة الكاردينال، فلن يقبل كردنه أن ينكشف ظهره فتتناوشه الوحوش وتطرده من الجوهرة قيبل أن ينعم بها.
× فننصحكم أن توفروا جهدكم وأن تحفظوا ماء وجهكم، وأن لا تهرقوا حبرا بلا طائل، وختوا الخمسة فوق الاثنين، وأقعدوا فراجة، إلى أن يقدر الله أمرا كان مفعولا.
× الحمد لله المريخ تم عمله فيما يخص التسجيلات من وقت كاف، ومن بعد يتجه نحو الاستعداد للتنافس في الموسم الجديد.
× المريخ وحده هو الذي فعل ما أراد وحسم أموره والبقية حتى اللحظة أمورها معقدة ومبشتنة.
× ناس هلال العمم حتى اللحظة متكاجرين نشطب كاريكا وللا نخليهو، نجيب مدرب ألماني وللا طلياني؟ نلبس مصعب عمر الكسكتة وللا كفانا نقه. أعوذ بالله.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، هناك فرق بين مريخ القمم وهلال العمم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* ميسي يضمد جراح الأرجنتين بثلاثية في مرمى كولومبيا بتصفيات المونديال.. فيديو
* تشيلي توقف زحف أوروجواي وتزيد إثارة تصفيات المونديال
* الإكوادور تكسر صمود فنزويلا بثلاثية وترتقي للمركز الثالث بتصفيات المونديال
* النيران الصديقة تقود بوليفيا لمفاجأة باراجواي
* ركلة جزاء مثيرة للجدل تمنح اليابان الفوز على السعودية
* الإمارات تشعل المجموعة الثانية بفوز ثمين على العراق
* أستراليا تفرط في الصدارة بالتعادل أمام تايلاند
* سوريا تكتفي بالتعادل مع إيران في تصفيات المونديال
* فوز قاتل لكوريا الجنوبية على أوزبكستان ضمن تصفيات الآسيوية لكأس العالم
* التعادل يحسم قمة إيطاليا وألمانيا في قمة المباريات الودية
* إسبانيا ترفض الهزيمة بهدف قاتل في إنجلترا ودياً
* فرنسا تتعادل سلبيًا أمام كوت ديفوار في مباراة إعدادية
* التشيك والدنمارك يتعادلان .. والسويد تفوز على المجر في مباراة ودية
* التعادل السلبي يحسم وديّة النمسا وسلوفاكيا
* كرواتيا تسحق إيرلندا الشمالية في مباراة ودية
* كينيا تفوز وديًا على ليبيريا بهدف
* جنوب إفريقيا تتعادل أمام موزمبيق وديًا
* روسيا تضع حدًا للهزائم بهدف قاتل في رومانيا
* أيسلندا تهزم مالطا استعدادا لتصفيات المونديال
* رسميًا.. جيرارد يرحل عن لوس أنجلوس جالاكسي
* بويول: ميسي وجوارديولا الأفضل.. وكنت سأرحل لميلان
* تياجو سيلفا يرغب في تجديد التعاقد مع باريس سان جيرمان
* نصري: بنزيمة أفضل مهاجم في فرنسا حاليًا
* مدرب سوريا: قدمنا مباراة كبيرة أمام إيران.. ونتعرض للظلم
* إشبيلية يستعيد مدافعه الأرجنتيني نيكو باريخا قبل مواجهة ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا
* فرنسا تعلن تخفيض عدد اختبارات كشف المنشطات
* مالاجا الإسباني مهدد بفقدان كاسترو أمام برشلونة
* كابيلو: لا يوجد منافس ليوفنتوس في الدوري الايطالي
* ليبي: إيطاليا وجدت ضالتها في مهاجم تورينو
* ماتا: روني من أعظم لاعبي إنجلترا على مر التاريخ
* كاريك: مانشستر يونايتد لم يفقد فرصة التتويج بالبريميرليج
* بويول: ميسي وجوارديولا الأفضل.. وكنت سأرحل لميلان
* بيريز نجم أرسنال السابق: أوزيل يلعب دور بيركامب
* باريس سان جيرمان يغري ليفربول لخطف هدف برشلونة
* ميسي.. بين العودة لأحضان جوارديولا والاعتزال في برشلونة
* لام يخالف مولر ولوف الرأي حول مواجهة سان مارينو
* مارسيليا يلجأ إلى نجم برشلونة السابق لضم تيو
* تراباتوني: أنشيلوتي يستطيع قيادة بايرن ميونيخ للفوز بدوري الأبطال
* نصري: بنزيمة أفضل مهاجم في فرنسا حاليًا
* الإماراتي عموري على خطى خليل نحو لقب أفضل لاعبي أبطال آسيا
* تشيلسي يستهدف الكرواتي بروزوفيتش نجم وسط إنتر ميلان

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري المصري  - الاسبوع 7 :

* الشرقية (-- : --) اسوان الساعة: 15:45 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* مصر المقاصة (-- : --) الداخلية الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* النصر للتعدين (-- : --) بتروجيت الساعة: 15:45 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

................................

â—„ كأس العالم للسيدات تحت 20 :

* كوريا الشمالية (-- : --) البرازيل الساعة: 9:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* أسبانيا (-- : --) اليابان الساعة: 9:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* نيجيريا (-- : --) كندا الساعة: 12:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* بابوا نيو جيني (-- : --) السويد الساعة: 12:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم 2018 - آسيا :

* اليابان (2 : 1) السعودية
* كوريا الجنوبية (2 : 1) أوزبكستان
* الصين (0 : 0) قطر
* سوريا (0 : 0) إيران
* تايلاند (2 : 2) أستراليا
* الإمارات (2 : 0) العراق

...............................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم - أمريكا الجنوبية :

* بوليفيا (1 : 0) باراجواي
* الإكوادور (3 : 0) فنزويلا
* تشيلي (3 : 1) أوروجواي
* الأرجنتين (3 : 0) كولومبيا
* بيرو (0 : 2) البرازيل

...............................

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات :

* الأردن (0 : 0) لبنان
* البحرين (0 : 0) قيرغيزستان
* كينيا (1 : 0) ليبيريا
* الجابون (1 : 1) جزر القمر
* تونس (0 : 0) موريتانيا
* روسيا (1 : 0) رومانيا
* مالطة (0 : 2) أيسلندا
* المجر (0 : 2) السويد
* أوكرانيا (2 : 0) صربيا
* التشيك (1 : 1) الدانمارك
* إيرلندا الشمالية (0 : 3) كرواتيا
* إيطاليا (0 : 0) ألمانيا
* النمسا (0 : 0) سلوفاكيا
* فرنسا (0 : 0) ساحل العاج
* إنجلترا (2 : 2) أسبانيا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفاجأة .. تتسبب في عدم صدور الأسياد !!!



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت الدقيقة أن عدم صدور صحيفة الاتياس اليوم يعود  إلى الانتظار حتى الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم لمعرفة مفاجأة الكاردينال  لجمهور الهلال مما أدى لعدم إلحاق الصحيفة بالطباعة وكان رئيس الهلال وعد  الجمهور بمحترفين من العيار الثقيل مما جعل الأتياس تطمح الى الانفراد  والسبق الصحفي لكن الزمن لم يكن في صالح الأتياس لتغيب اليوم عن المكتبات .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعود لساحة التسجيلات اليوم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
من المتوقع ان يعود المريخ لساحة التسجيلات اليوم بضم اللاعب بغداد حماد بغداد في خانات اللاعبين الشباب و ذلك لتدعيم صفوفه بعد ان حصل المريخ على خطاب شطب من نادي نجوم ابوسعد و يتوقع ان يحضر مراسم توقيع اللاعب امين مال المريخ عوض الكريم رمرم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
الغرور مقبرة الابطال!!

لم يستفد المريخ من التسجيلات الحالية بضم لاعبين شبان على قدر عالي من الكفاءة
لا ادرى من زرع فكرة اللاعب الجاهز في افكار لجنة التسيير الحالية.
تسجيلات المريخ اقتصرت على اللاعبين اصحاب الاعمار الكبيرة و اقل لاعب دخل كشوفات المريخ هو اللاعب السماني الصاوي 25 سنة
معدل اعمار لاعبي المريخ لا تبشر بخير !!
الوالي وعد جماهير المريخ بمفاجأة سارة
رئيس نادي المريخ يخطط لرد ضربة شيبوب بواحدة لا اعتقد انها ستصيب!!
كل اللاعبين الموجودين في الساحة لا يمكن ان ينسون جماهير المريخ اللاعب شيبوب
كان بامكان الوالي اقناع شيبوب بالمواصلة لو دفع الــــــ(مليار ونصف) اذي طلبه اللاعب
الوالي تفرج على مجلس ونسي و لكنه افقد المريخ لاعبا مهما كان يمكن يشك قوة في وسط المريخ !!
المريخ يحتاج الى لاعبين صغار في السن من اصحاب القدرات والمواهب العالية!!
على ذكر اللاعبين الشباب ..نادر مالك فشل في اسعاد الجماهير بضم اللاعبين المرصودين
نادر ظلم نفسه قبل ان يظلم الجماهير و المريخ
المال ليس كافيا لادارة ملفات مثل التسجيلات و ادار الشباب
رئس القطاع الشاب كل همه التقاط صور السيلفي مع اللاعبين و الاصدقاء
ليس كل من يلتقط السيلفي اداري ناجح
ادارة المراحل السنية تحتاج الى اداري شاطر
المراحل السنية في عهد الادارة الحالية لن تقدم لاعبا يفيد المريخ
اللجنة الفنية تركت الحبل على القارب لادارة نادر
اختيارات الشباب لم تكن وفق ما هو مطلوب
متفرقات
المريخ اعلن 19 الشهر الجاري موعدا لانطلاق اعداده
القطاع الرياضي منح ثلاثة من لاعبيه اذنا من التدريبات الاولية للاعداد
ابعاد لاعبين من الاعداد فيه مخاطرة بموسم المريخ الجديد
الى متى يرفض المريخ المؤسيية و ينتهج العشوائية
اللاعب يحصل على حقوقه كاملة و يتسبب في ارباك الاجهزة الفنية
لجنة القماش فشلت في دعم التسجسلات الحمراء
حتى متى تتفرج اللجنة الورقية على التسيير
لجنة القماش لا تفلح سوى البيانات لانها ببلاش
عبارات نشجب و ندين ونستنكر لا تجدي نفعا
اخيرا
نجح المريخ في كس توقيع بغداد
اللاعب مكسبا كبيرا للمريخ
ان كان المريخ حريصا على مستقبله فلماذا لا يسجل مثل بغداد و عباس وكردمان
تسجيل الكوامر لا يجلب الكاسات
كوامر كثيرة سجلها المريخ
ششطب المريخ لاعبين صغار و سجل مكانهم مواسير
شهر مايو اقترب و الشطب سيكون من نصيب الكوامر
اخيرا جدا
الصحافة المصرية تتحدث عن اسلام جمال و اقترابه من اللعب في المريخ
المريخ سجل اللاعبين الاجانب و لا يملك الخانة التي تجعله يركض خلف اللاعب جمال
جمال موهوب و لكن تسجيله سيكون على حساب لاعبا اجنبيا
تابعنا اسلام وتمنيناه في المريخ ولكن هل يمكن للسلطات ان تسمح للمريخ بنتسجيله وطنيا
الغرور مقبرة الابطال !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
ايه الضمان ياوالي الجمال

ايه الضمان ياوالي الجمال
ايه الضمان بعد الصرف الملياري
ايه الضمان نشاهد دوري نزيه وبعيد عن روائحه النتنه
ايه الضمان نشاهد تحكيم بضمير
ايه الضمان نشوف قرعة بعيدة عن ايادي العابثين
ايه الضمان نشوف دوري خالي من الشبهات ….
صرفت صرف من لايخشى الفقر علي نادينا
لكن من يضمن لينا ان نمارس كرة قدم بعيدة عن الاساليب الرخيصة والدنيئة !!!
اسئلتنا الفوق عشان مانعيد قصص الدوري المنحاز مرة اخرى ….
من الان وقبل فوات الاوان لابد من الضغط لحل لجان الاتحاد التي ظلت جاسمه علي صدر المنافسة لسنين طويلة من غير تغيير ومن غير ماتشتغل بضمير …
لانريد غير عدالة منافسة
لانبحث الا عن اشخاص يتحملون الامانة ويخافون الله في عملهم
لانرغب ان يكون صرفك الملياري في منافسة لايوجد بها اي من مقومات العدالة
ماصرف وماسيصرف اقل مايجب ان يكون مقابله عدالة وقانون ،،،،
لجان الاتحاد الحالية اكل الدهر عليها وشرب ،،،
لجنة المسابقات
ولجنة التحكيم
تستبيح دم المنافسة منذ سنين
وتزبح الدوري كل عام
وياتي الختام بنفس القضايا
لابد ان تكون لكم وقفه صارمة
وتخاطبون الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد منذ الان وقبل فوات الاوان وقبل ان تنطلق عجلة الدوري للدوران
اذا انطلق فريقنا في الركض في مختلف المسابقات لن يتوفر الوقت لمقارعة الاتحاد ولجانه ،،
لو انطلقت مسابقتنا المحليه بعدها سنشهد اسلوب المراوغات والترضيات
وغياب ضباط الاتحاد
وتؤجل القضايا والخطابات لنهاية الموسم
الان لايوجد اي نشاط والقضايا من الممكن النظر فيها بعيد عن الضغوطات او التأجيل ….
اضربوا الحديد وهو سخن حتى لو وصل الامر لمخاطبة الوزارة والمسؤلين عن النشاط الرياضي
حرام ان تصرف كل تلك الاموال ونشاهد منتفسه غير شريفة وتسلب الحقوق ويهدر المال ،،،،،
علي مجلس المجلس تفويض لجانه القانونية لمخاطبه الاتحاد والضغط لتغيير اللجان ،،،
وعليه منذ اول يوم منافسه رصد كل حالات التجاوزات او الاخطاء من الاتحاد
او لجانه ،،،
ماصرفتهم من مال من اجل كرة قدم جميله يستحق ان يقابل بمنافسه نزيهه وخالية من الاخطاء التي تقصم ظهر العدالة علي عينك ياتجار
نفس اللجان
نفس الشخصيات
نفس الاخطاء كل عام
وفي النهاية ولادة متعثرة ودوري مشوهة
تحركوا يامجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حتى لاتضيع مجهوداتكم ويسرقكم الزمن وتؤجل كل القضايا لنهاية الموسم ونجد نفسنا في بحر من الصراعات والترضيات ….
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
———————————–
احتفال المريخ واستقبال اللاعبين
علي اللجنة المنظمة للاحتفال استغلال المناسبه لتحقيق عائد مرضي
يساهم في تخفيف الاعباء عن رئيس النادي
لابد من تخصيص تزاكر بقيمة تساعد علي تحصيل اموال تساهم في المنصرف الكثير ….
علي اللجنة المنظمة الاستعانة بابناء المريخ في البوابات والتنظيم
وعلي الاخوة في قطاع الجماهير مد يد العون واخراج الاحتفال بصورة تليق باسم المريخ
علي المحبين لنادي المريخ من الاخوة الفنانين ان يقدموا مبادرتهم من غير انتظار الدعوة للمشاركة في احتفال ودعم المريخ ،،،
كلنا يستحضر مبادرات المرحوم محمود علد العزيز ( رحمة الله عليه ) وهو يبادر من نفسه لرفعة نادي المريخ ،،،،
ننتظر مبادراتكم يانجوم الغناء في كوكب المريخ ….
يوم منكم او ساعات من زمنكم للوقوف خلف الكيان واحياء الاحتفال سيساهم كثيراً في نجاح الاحتفال والدخل المادي له ،،،
عليكم بانجاح اليوم يااهل المريخ حتى نوصل رسالة لمجلس الادارة بان جمهور المريخ خلفكم دائماً…….
———————————-
نترقب الأخبار السارة من مكتب
الرئيس خلال أيام
الأخبار لا علاقه لها بالتجنيس ولو تمت تلك الخطوة يستطيع المريخ ان يسجل لاعبين أجنبيين إثنين بدل واحد.
شكراً والى الجمال برغم مشاغلك تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات لاسعاد شعب المريخ
جهدك المقدر سينسف احلام العرضه شمال
وتصبح احلامهم جزء من ماضينا
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*راجنك للحول*

علي طريقة (أنفخ و لو حملك ريش) أدار بنزينا تسجيلاته بإقتدار.

مضي نصف الزمن.. و الورقة بيضاء من كل سؤ.. و (الجعير) بدأ و التململ أصبح حارقا من جمر الإنتظار.

علي ما يبدو أن المدعوماب تعودوا علي الدعم و في إنتظار أي (لكزة) لدخول التسجيلات التي إنقضي نصفها دون أن يمسكوا منها سوي الهواء.

زمان وردي قال (قبضت الريح).. الجماعة ديل الريح ذاتها ما لامين فيها.

أنا بقترح تأجروا الدكاكين تاني خمسة سنة.. و بي كده تتحل بعض مشاكلكم و يبقي الإيجار علي عشرة لأنو بنزينا بعثر القديم في أب ستة.

خمسة عشر يوما من الإنتظار الممل.. و المخدرين يخدعون أنفسهم بإسطورة القوة المالية الضاربة.

من ناحية (ضاربة) دي أنا غايتو متأكد إنها ضربت و (عفنت) و ريحتها ملت الدنيا.

في حد قال ليكم عيشوا في الوهم و أقبضوا الريح؟!

براكم كرمتوهو و هو لسه في مرحلة الشعارات.

أول مرة أشوف لي تكريم قبل الإنجاز!!

ده زي البطل البموت في مقدمة الفليم.

الموسيقي بتاعت المقدمة تكون شغالة و البطل طاخ تجيهو طلقة تطير كسكتتو.

حيرتونا.

مرقتو تكريم الوالي الغالي من نفسنا.

نكرموا كيف و في ناس اتكرموا بالكلام و الوعود ساكت.

خربتوا سوق التكريم!

قاعدين في (الضللة) مطيرين عيونكم من اسبوع لي اسبوع.

كل خميس مواعيد جديدة للخميس البعدو.

تسجيلات دي واللا (دلالة) البتجي كل اسبوع دي!

الغريبة الكورال بعزف لحن الوعد الجديد و الهتيفة يهتفوا و المغيبين يصدقوا.

ياخ الملل مل منكم.

الملل بقي لما يكون ماشي في الشارع و يلاقي واحد منكم بخلي ليهو الشارع.

بقيتو أمل من الملل.

ما بتشبعوا من الوعود نهااائي.

يقول ليكم ساماتا تنططوا.

يطلع سراب.

يقول ليكم أسامواه جيان تهللوا.

يطلع سراب.

يقول ليكم أوكرا تنقزوا.

يطلع سراب.

يقول ليكم ميسي تجيكم جلطة دماغية.

المشكلة أنو برضو حيطلع سراب.

الزعيم فضل ليهو خانة واحدة للتسجيل.. و ضم (ظ،ظ¤) لاعب.. و ناس قريعتي راحت لليوم تسجيلاتهم ما بدت.

*نبضات متفرقة*

نسمع جعجعة و لا نري طحينا.

أتمني أن توفق الإدارة الحمراء في تجنيس صانع الألعاب المهول القدرات.

التجديد لجمال سالم أمر في غاية الأهمية.

إستقرار هذا الحارس الذي يمثل ظ¥ظ % من قوة الفريق أولوية خلال هذه التسجيلات.

لا تتركوا الحبل علي الغارب.

*نبضة أخيرة*

شكرا والي الجمال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**قنابل الكاردينال*
 َوهج النجوم :عبدالله الدخيري
 المريخ اليوم
 جماهير فريق الهلال الند التقليدى والضل الرسمى لنادى المريخ يئست من  الوعود السرابية لرئيس النادى واصابها الحنق من القنابل الكاذبة وقل صبرها  وكاد ان ينفذ على الرغم من انها مستحوذة على لقب الجماهير الاكثر صبرا فى  العالم بكل جدارة واستحقاق نسبة لصبرها على الفريق الذي تخصص فى السقوط  الافريقي لما يزيد عن ثمانين عاما . امضاها لهثا خلف اى لقب افريقي و لكن  يبدو انها قد فاض بها الكيل فانفجرت فى وجه (الغراب) بتشديد الغين وحتى الصحف  الموالية بدات تتملل وما الهجوم الذى شنته فطومة على العراب ببعيد عن  الاذهان ويبدو ان احدهم قد قام بدعوة فطومة لوجبة سمك وقد كان ذلك الهجوم  فى رايي خطوة ذكية من فطومة لتبعد عنها كثرة التساؤلات والاستفهامات من  جماهير الهلال فاستأذنت كردنة لضربه برفق .
 وفى الجانب الاخر قد طارت  الطيور بارزاقها مبكرا وتركت فتات القوت من مشاطيب ومعاطيب لمن لا جناح له  وتألق مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ بقيادة الوالى مسددا ضربات متوالية لنظيره  الهلالى لان العمل فى المريخ جماعى والادوار مقسمة ومحفوظة على العكس تماما  عن الذى يحدث فى الهلال’ فلجنة التسجيلات تتكون من شخصين فقط هما كردنة  وفطومة وحتى ضباط المجلس لا علم لهم بما يدور فى خلد كردنة وجميعهم ينتظرون  الاخبار في صفحة فطومة التى هى ايضا اصبحت مصدومة لان كل الصفقات التى  اعلنتها اصبحت مرحومة .
 المدربين فى محيطنا الاقليمى القريب كلهم باتو  يعلمون تماما ان الهلال فريقا طاردا ولذلك لا احد منهم وافق على على تدريب  الوصيف واخرهم الثعلب غارزيتو الذى فر هاربا تاركا كردنة (خشمو ملح ملح)  والان هناك ارهاصات بجلب العجوز مانويل جوزيه العاطل عن العمل لما يقارب  الثلاث سنوات
 امين خزينة المريخ عوض رمرم اسعد القاعدة المريخية وجدد  تطلعاتها عندما اشار فى معرض حديثه عن ان تسجيلات المريخ لم تنتهى بعد وان  هناك مساعى حثيثة للتعاقد مع لاعب اجنبى اخر فى ما اسماه بعملية مسك الختام  على الرغم من ان الجماهير راضية كل الرضا ولكن المريخ بحر والبحر(ما بيابا  الزيادة ) ربنا يغطيهو من عين( الحسادة) وفى افريقيا يستلم الريادة  والقيادة ويبث فى جمهورو السعادة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم تكريم الأستاذ الصحفي القامة الاستاذ_مزمل_ابو_القاسم من قبل أصدقاء الصحافة علي مجهوداتة المقدرة ونهضتة بالعمل الصحفي الحر
 ألف مبروك وتكريم تستحقه







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب علي الورق
جعفــر سليمـــان
متى يصمت رمرم !!

الأخ عوض رمرم صاحب وجود وعمل، لا ننكر عليه ذلك، وإن إرتبط عمله دائما بالتصريحات التي نراها في كثير من الأحيان في غير موضعها، ويخرج بها من إطار عمله، ليظهر كالمتمدد والمتغول في صلاحيات بقية أعضاء المجلس.
قرأت له بالأمس تصريحا يتحدث فيه عن التسجيلات، وقد ظهر من خلاله وكأنه المسيطر على القرار الفني، وأنه وحده من يقرر في التسجيلات، بل أن التسجيلات لم تكن برؤية فنية إنما بقرار (إداري) أشرف عليه هو شخصيا!
حديثه عن الإستغناء عن اللاعب الشاب إبراهومة جاء فيه إجحاف وعدم إنسانية بشأن هذا اللاعب الذي ذهب إلى حال سبيله، ومن الأوجب الصمت حيال قرار الإستغناء عنه وليس من اللائق الحديث عنه بتلك الصورة (المقززة)!
تساوى رمرم الذي يفترض أن يكون دبلومسيا بحسب منصبه ووضعه كعضو بمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ، والبسطاء الذين يحكمون على اللاعب من خلال مباراة واحده أو مبارتين بنظرة تشجيعية فجة!
نفهم أن قرار الإستغناء عن إبراهومه ومن معه كان قراراً فنيا في المقام الأول، وندرك تماما أن التقارير الفنية كانت هي المتحكم الأول في عملية الإحلال والإبدال، ولم يكن هناك قرارا إداريا إلا بمقدار ما هو متاح كأن يرفض لاعب الإعارة ويكون الخيار الأخير الإستغناء لأن قرار الإعارة قرار ثلاثي لا يتحكم فيه النادي وحده.
إذا كيف لرمرم كثير التصريحات والظهور الحديث عن (شطبهم) للاعب تسبب في خسارة الفريق الكبيرة أمام هلال الأبيض، وأنه تسبب في فقدان بطولة باكملها، ونسأله إن كان هو صاحب القرار وليس التقارير الفنية، هل هذا سبب للإستغناء عن خدمات لاعب !!
وحديثه عن تنسيقه مع رئيس مجلس الإدارة الأخ جمال الوالي لا يعتبر صكا لتجاوز المؤسسية والتصريح بشعوائية بغرض (الشو) الذي ينكره وهو أمر بات لصيقا به ويعرفه أقل متابع مريخي حتى يؤكد قربه من الوالي دونا عن بقية الأعضاء!
والوالي الذي نعرفه قبل سنوات طويلة، وأكثر من معرفة رمرم به، لا يقرب شخصا لنفسه، إنما لطبيعة العمل، ومن البديهي أن ينسق معه طالما كان هو أمين مال المريخ والمناط به (تكملة) الإلتزامات المالية فقط!
حسبنا الرجل من زمرة الكوادر المريخية التي ستضيف للعمل الإداري بعد تحركاته الأولى، وتصديه لمهام كبيرة بماله في وقت عصيب هو بداية عمل لجنة التسيير، حتى وإن كان على سبيل المال المسترد، فهذا يحسب له وقد كان ظننا أنه سيقدم عملا كبيرا بلا أخطاء فادحة!
لا ننكر عليه الظهور الإعلامي، فهو بكل تأكيد ظهور مرتبط بعمل، ولكن يجب أن يكون ذلك دون تشكيل حاجز بينه وبين رفاقه في المجلس، أو يشيع أجواء قاتمة في النادي على غرار المؤتمر الصحفي (الكارثي) الذي عقده من قبل بمعزل عن المجلس وغالط فيه حقائق مهمة.!
إستغنى المريخ عمن إستغنى، وذهبوا إلى حال سبيلهم ومطاردتهم بمثل تلك الإقاويل (الخاوية) لا يشبه المريخ ولا إرثه ولا تقاليده، بل تعودنا أن نقول لمن بذل الجهد شكراً، والنكران والجحود لا يشابه قيم المريخ وهو ثقافة وافدة لا يمكن أن يكرس لها رجل يجلس بمقعد (أمين) المال!!
وللمرة الألف نقول لرمرم هناك جهات هي المسؤولة عن التصريحات الرسمية، تمثلها الأمانة العامة والمسؤول الإعلامي بالمجلس، وإن كان لديه ما يريد توصيله للإعلام فإنه يتعين عليه طرق أبواب تلك الجهات المسؤولة ولا يتجاوزها فور سماعه صوت أحد الزملاء بهاتفه!!
نأمل ذلك وإن كان يبدو مستحيلا!!
في نقاط
التمديد للجنة التسيير الحالية، أمر لابد منه، بعد أن قطعت مشوارا بعيدا يصعب الرجوع، عنه وتركه لرياح الغدر.!
من البديهي أن يتم التمديد للجنة التسيير لفترة أخرى أقلها ستة أشهر، لأن الملفات المفتوحة الآن لا تحتمل أي هزه، بل تحتاج إلى الإستقرار الكامل.
وما بذل من مجهود ضخم، على مستوى فريق الكرة، والإطار الإداري يحتاج إلى المراقبة التي أساسها الأول والأخير الإستقرار.
يمكن أن يقلص العدد إلى حد معقول، وذلك بناء على نشاط الأعضاء خلال الفترة الماضية، والتي أوضحت من يريد خدمة المريخ ممن يترفع عن ذلك!
هناك أعضاء تم أختيارهم (لخدمة) المريخ، ولم يتكرموا حتى ولو بحضور أجتماع واحد فقط يؤكدون من خلاله حبهم للمريخ!!
وفي المقابل أبدى البعض رغبة كبيرة وحقيقية في خدمة المريخ، وتقديم جهودهم وخبراتهم الثرة لأجل المريخ ونهضته في كل المجالات!
إذن لا بأس من مراجعة اللجنة، وتقليص عدد الأعضاء مع ضرورة تقديم الدعم للجنة بعد أن وقفت السلطة التي أتت بها موقف المتفرج على رئيس اللجنة وهو يصرف صرف من لا يخشى الفاقة.
من الطبيعي أن تقدم الوزارة الدعم للجنة التسيير، بعد أن وقفت في موقف المتفرج خلال الفترة الماضية، وتركوا أمر المريخ لأهله دون أي دعم منتظر.
الوالي أنفق وقدم ما لم يقدمه غيره للمريخ على مدى التأريخ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن تراقب الوزارة من بعيد في ظل أوضاع قاسية جدا.!
المريخ مجابه بتحديات على المستويين الإفريقي والعربي ومن واجب السلطة دعم المريخ الذي يحمل إسم الوطن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماح لجماهير المريخ بمتابعة اول مران للفريق عصر السبت

اكد انتوني هاي ان اول مران للمريخ سيكون في تمام الساعة الخامسة من عصر السبت المقبل
واشار انتوني الى انه يعلم ان الجماهير الحمراء متشوقه لرؤية نجوم التسجيلات لذلك وافق على ان يكون التدريب مفتوحا.وبعد ذلك ستكون التدريبات مغلقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة يتهم المريخ بتزوير عقده مع تواطؤ اتحاد الكرة



تهم قلب هجوم المريخ محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة إدارة ناديه بتزوير العقد الذي يربطه بالنادي وضلوع الاتحاد العام السوداني في هذا الامر موضحا ان فترته في المريخ انتهت بنهاية الموسم المنصرم ولكنه فوجيء بوجود موسم آخر في العقد الشيء الذي جعل الشكوك تتسلل الى نفسه بحدوث تلاعب صريح في العقد ونفى عنكبة ان يكون خير إدارة المريخ بين اعارته الى هلال الأبيض او شطبه من الكشوفات واعترف بانه طالب بإخلاء سبيله لأنه لا يستطيع المواصلة مع المريخ لأسباب نفسية سببها حديث رئيس النادي جمال الوالي معه والذي قال له انه لم يقدم شيئا للمريخ يستحق عليه مكافآت مالية نظير الموسم الإضافي الذي اكتشف تزويره في العقد مشيرا الى ان جلوسه المتواصل في دكة الاحتياطي اثر سلبا على مستواه بالإضافة لشعوره بالظلم من تزوير عقده وكلمات رئيس النادي.

جاءت تصريحات عنكبة الخطيرة في حديث مطول أجراه معه الصحفي الشاب محمد أحمد عجوز في صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء في الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻛﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ
ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ 2017

ﺳﺎﺭﺕ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﺒﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ
ﻛﻔﺎﺀﺓ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺩﻗﺔ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﺷﺎﺩ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﻢ
ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﻨﻈﻢ ﺍﻧﻔﻖ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﺒﻨﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﺿﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﺳﺘﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻛﺒﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻤﺎ
ﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻫﺎﻯ ﺍﺭﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺠﻪ
ﻟﻠﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ 19
ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻯ
ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻬﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺼﺔ ﻻﻧﻔﺎﺫ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺳﺮﻳﻊ ﻭﺩﻗﻴﻖ ﻭﺟﻬﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﻴﻨﻄﻠﻖ
ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻼ ﻋﻮﺍﺋﻖ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ
ﻧﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺳﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ
ﻭﻃﺎﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﻣﻘﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﺺ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻰ ﻟﻜﻞ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺮ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻼﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻴﻨﺠﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻰ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ
ﻳﻔﻨﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻯ
ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ ﻟﻴﻤﻜﺚ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ 21 ﻳﻮﻣﺎ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ
3 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ
ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ
ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻯ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ
ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻰ ﻭﺍﻓﻠﺤﺖ
ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻭﺳﺎﻓﺮ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﻟﺬﺍ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻓﻮﺭﺍ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻟﺘﺬﻟﻞ
ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻗﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺿﺎﻏﻂ ﻓﺎﻧﺘﺒﻬﻮﺍ
ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺩﺭﺟﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻯ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺎﺧﺮ
ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ
ﻻ ﺗﻠﻮﻣﻮﻫﻢ ﻓﺎﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻧﻤﻬﻴﺄﺓ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ
ﺟﻴﺪ ﻟﻴﻌﻤﻠﻮﺍ
ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺗﻬﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺯﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻟﻤﻴﺴﻮﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻬﺎ
ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﻘﻊ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻇﻔﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻛﻴﻦ
ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﻬﻤﺔ ﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ
ﺗﻜﺎﺗﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﻯ ﻭﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﻻﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ
ﺍﻟﺘﺒﻜﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ
ﻟﻠﺘﺠﻮﻳﺪ
ﻭﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺔ ﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ
ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﻨﺮﺓ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﺑﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰ
ﻣﺠﻤﻊ ﺳﻜﻨﻰ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ
ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﻭﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺸﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻻﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ
ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﻣﺤﻨﻚ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ
ﻭﺟﻮﺩﻩ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﻴﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ
ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺻﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﺗﺬﻟﻴﻞ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺒﺎﺕ
ﺷﺪ ﺣﻴﻠﻚ ﻳﺎﺣﺎﺗﻢ
ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﻭﺭﻣﺮﻡ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻭﻧﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﻡ
ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺳﺎﺣﺔ ﺧﺼﺒﺔ ﻟﺘﺮﻭﻳﺞ ﺍﻻﻛﺎﺫﻳﺐ
ﻳﻨﺸﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﻳﺸﻜﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻴﺊ
ﻇﻠﻠﺖ ﺍﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﻣﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺴﺎﺭﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭ
ﻛﺎﺫﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﺷﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ ﻫﻰ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﻓﻴﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺪﻭﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻼ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺭﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ
ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻳﺪﻯ ﺍﻣﻴﻨﺔ
ﻭﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻳﻀﻢ ﻛﻔﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻣﻘﺘﺪﺭﺓ
ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺰﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻯ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ
ﺧﻼﻑ ﻣﺎﻟﻰ
ﻭﻃﺒﻴﻌﻰ ﺍﻡ ﻳﻨﻜﺮ ﻓﺸﻠﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺟﺘﻴﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻰ
ﺗﺴﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﻧﻔﻖ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﻗﻰ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻢ ﺍﻯ ﻻﻋﺐ
ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺘﺮﺣﻮﻥ ﻻﻳﻘﻠﻮﻥ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻛﻔﺎﺀﺓ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺧﺒﺮ : ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﻰ ﻭﻗﺘﻪ ﺑﻘﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻜﺘﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻛﺒﺮ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 2017

*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
الغرور مقبرة الابطال!!

لم يستفد المريخ من التسجيلات الحالية بضم لاعبين شبان على قدر عالي من الكفاءة
لا ادرى من زرع فكرة اللاعب الجاهز في افكار لجنة التسيير الحالية.
تسجيلات المريخ اقتصرت على اللاعبين اصحاب الاعمار الكبيرة و اقل لاعب دخل كشوفات المريخ هو اللاعب السماني الصاوي 25 سنة
معدل اعمار لاعبي المريخ لا تبشر بخير !!
الوالي وعد جماهير المريخ بمفاجأة سارة
رئيس نادي المريخ يخطط لرد ضربة شيبوب بواحدة لا اعتقد انها ستصيب!!
كل اللاعبين الموجودين في الساحة لا يمكن ان ينسون جماهير المريخ اللاعب شيبوب
كان بامكان الوالي اقناع شيبوب بالمواصلة لو دفع الــــــ(مليار ونصف) اذي طلبه اللاعب
الوالي تفرج على مجلس ونسي و لكنه افقد المريخ لاعبا مهما كان يمكن يشك قوة في وسط المريخ !!
المريخ يحتاج الى لاعبين صغار في السن من اصحاب القدرات والمواهب العالية!!
على ذكر اللاعبين الشباب ..نادر مالك فشل في اسعاد الجماهير بضم اللاعبين المرصودين
نادر ظلم نفسه قبل ان يظلم الجماهير و المريخ
المال ليس كافيا لادارة ملفات مثل التسجيلات و ادار الشباب
رئس القطاع الشاب كل همه التقاط صور السيلفي مع اللاعبين و الاصدقاء
ليس كل من يلتقط السيلفي اداري ناجح
ادارة المراحل السنية تحتاج الى اداري شاطر
المراحل السنية في عهد الادارة الحالية لن تقدم لاعبا يفيد المريخ
اللجنة الفنية تركت الحبل على القارب لادارة نادر
اختيارات الشباب لم تكن وفق ما هو مطلوب
متفرقات
المريخ اعلن 19 الشهر الجاري موعدا لانطلاق اعداده
القطاع الرياضي منح ثلاثة من لاعبيه اذنا من التدريبات الاولية للاعداد
ابعاد لاعبين من الاعداد فيه مخاطرة بموسم المريخ الجديد
الى متى يرفض المريخ المؤسيية و ينتهج العشوائية
اللاعب يحصل على حقوقه كاملة و يتسبب في ارباك الاجهزة الفنية
لجنة القماش فشلت في دعم التسجسلات الحمراء
حتى متى تتفرج اللجنة الورقية على التسيير
لجنة القماش لا تفلح سوى البيانات لانها ببلاش
عبارات نشجب و ندين ونستنكر لا تجدي نفعا
اخيرا
نجح المريخ في كس توقيع بغداد
اللاعب مكسبا كبيرا للمريخ
ان كان المريخ حريصا على مستقبله فلماذا لا يسجل مثل بغداد و عباس وكردمان
تسجيل الكوامر لا يجلب الكاسات
كوامر كثيرة سجلها المريخ
ششطب المريخ لاعبين صغار و سجل مكانهم مواسير
شهر مايو اقترب و الشطب سيكون من نصيب الكوامر
اخيرا جدا
الصحافة المصرية تتحدث عن اسلام جمال و اقترابه من اللعب في المريخ
المريخ سجل اللاعبين الاجانب و لا يملك الخانة التي تجعله يركض خلف اللاعب جمال
جمال موهوب و لكن تسجيله سيكون على حساب لاعبا اجنبيا
تابعنا اسلام وتمنيناه في المريخ ولكن هل يمكن للسلطات ان تسمح للمريخ بنتسجيله وطنيا
الغرور مقبرة الابطال !!




دا عندو مشكلة مع منو  تااني غير نفسو !!!؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعين بالأقدام الأجنبية لاستعادة أمجاده الأفريقية

بات المريخ على بعد خطوة واحدة لإغلاق باب الانتدابات تماما، وسيكون المريخ على موعد مع إضافات ستحدث نقلة كبيرة بحسب الترشيحات والأسماء الكبيرة التي ضمتها، وتابع الجهاز الفني التسجيلات خطوة بخطوة وراعى التوزيع المنطقي في الخانات ورصد أسماء معروفة قادرة على العطاء، ويبدو واضحا أن مجلس الإدارة بقيادة جمال الوالي يرغب بشدة في تحقيق إنجاز لافت في الموسم المقبل من خلال اهتمامه الكبير باستقدام لاعبين معروفين بجانب الاهتمام بكل التفاصيل وتفادي المشاكل السنوية التي تحدث من قفل السيستم أو التأخير غير المبرر الذي يكلف النادي الكثير وربما اضطر لضم لاعبين كيفما اتفق في اللحظات الأخيرة على غرار ما حدث في سنوات سابقة.
:
أربع جنسيات مختلفة
:
جنسيات أربعة وربما خمسة ستكون ضمن توليفة المريخ في الموسم الجديد وحتى الآن انضم للفريق باسكال سيرجي واوا الإيفواري الجنسية، كونلي أدنلامي النيجيري الجنسية بجانب مواطنيه أوجو وكليتشي أوسونوا وعاشور الأدهم المصري، فضلا عن وجود الأوغندي جمال سالم، واستفاد الأحمر من جنسيات باسكال وكليتشي ليضمهما رسميا للكشوفات لينضما إلى جمال سالم الذي يلعب بصفة اللاعب الوطني، فيما يرغب المريخ في الاستفادة من قانون الحريات الأربع ليستفيد من عاشور الأدهم ليلعب هو الآخر بصفته مواطنا وعوض المريخ المدرسة الغانية بأخرى نيجيرية لكون التشكيلة ضمت في الموسمين الماضيين الغانيين كوفي فرانسيس واغستين أوكرا واستبدل النيجيري المجنس جابسون سالمون بكليتشي وخرج المالي تراوري أيضا.
:
المصريون لا يعرفون الفشل في الأحمر
:
فاجأ جمال الوالي الجميع وهو يمنح مرمى المريخ التأمين التام قبل سنوات مع العملاق عصام الحضري وما من أحد توقع أن يكون أفضل حارس مرمى في تاريخ مصر وأفضل حراس أفريقيا يقف أمام مرمى المريخ وحقق اللاعب نجاحا كبيرا، كان زادا لمواطنه أيمن سعيد القادم من الاتحاد السكندري ووجدت صفقة اللاعب انتقادات حادة ووصفه كثيرون بكبر السن وافتعال المشاكل غير أن المصري القصير خذل كل من راهن على فشله وقدم مستويات مذهلة ولم يخرج من التشكيلة ولم يخسر المريخ في وجوده إلا مباريات معدودة، نجاح أيمن سيكون دافعا لعاشور الأدهم الذي يفوقه قوة ومنعة وخبرة، وسيكون اللاعب مؤهلا لتحقيق نجاح أكبر ويرشحه من يعرفونه ليكون النجم الأول في الفرقة الحمراء، عاشور سيكون اللاعب الأساسي في محور الارتكاز وهو واحد من لاعبين يتوقع أن يقدموا عطاء ثرا ووجوده ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية يبدو في حكم المؤكد سيما بعد أن وفر له رئيس النادي كل معينات النجاح.
:
كونلي أمام تحد حقيقي
:
الصراع الشرس سيكون بانتظار العملاق كونلي أدنلامي وذلك لوجود خمسة مدافعين سيزاحمونه على مقعدين في التشكيلة ويتواجد في دفاع المريخ أمير كمال، أحمد عبد الله ضفر، علي جعفر، صلاح نمر وباسكال، النيجيري دخل كشوفات المريخ في هدوء ويرشحه كثيرون ليكون المدافع الأساسي، وسيجد كونلي السند الكبير من مواطنه كليتشي أوسنوا عميد الأجانب السودانيين، النسر الجارح لعب دورا مؤثرا في استقرار معظم الأجانب النيجيريين الذين خاضوا تجربة احترافية في السودان وطبيعي أن يساند مواطنه كونلي الذي سيكون على موعد مع تحد خاص في وجود ترسانة من المدافعين في الفرقة الحمراء غير أن معظم المدربين درجوا على منح الفرصة للأجانب ليشاركوا بصفة أساسية حتى يظهروا فشلهم أو نجاحهم.
:
طريق أوجو مفروشا بالورود
:
بسعادة بالغة استقبلت جماهير المريخ خبر التعاقد مع صانع ألعاب سن شاين أوجو، فالنيجيري سبقته سمعة طيبة وهو تميمة النجاح الأفريقية مع كل الأندية التي حمل شعارها، وأينما حل حقق صانع الألعاب النجاح، وسيكون طريقه مفروشا بالورود في وظيفة صناعة اللعب التي عانى منها الأحمر كثيرا وسيكون وجود مهاجمين من الطراز الرفيع سندا حقيقيا له للتألق في وجود العقرب وكلتشي أوجو سيكون على موعد مع الظهور لينضم لمواطنيه كليتشي وكونلي، وهو ما سيرفع عدد ممثلي النسور الخارقة في تشكيلة المريخ بعد أن حققوا نجاحات لافتة من قبل عندما لعب إيفوسا إيغواكين، إيداهور جنبا إلي جنب في موسم 2006 وحققا نجاحا لافتا ووصلا رفقة أصحاب القمصان الحمراء لنهائي الكونفدرالية موسم 2007.
:
الأباتشي سوداني لم يرتدي قميص المنتخب الوطني
:
لن يكون كليتشي أوسنوا غريب ديار في المريخ بعد أن دافع عن ألوانه نحو خمس سنوات في فترات ماضية وحقق نجاحات محلية مذهلة وهو أكثر اللاعبين استحقاقا للجنسية السودانية التي يشارك بها بصفته لاعبا وطنيا بعد أن أمضي في البلاد نحو أحد عشر عاما بدأها موسم 2005 مع الهلال ثم بعد ذلك وقع في صفوف المريخ ليغادره بعد خمسة مواسم في تجربة احترافية قصيرة في تايلاند والإسماعيلي المصري ليعود إلى السودان ويستقر في مدينة شندي تحديدا وواصل معه تحقيق أرقامه القياسية ليتصدر لائحة الهدافين العرب، ويرفع رصيده من الأهداف في الدوري السوداني ليتخطى حاجز المائة والثلاثين هدفا وهو رقم سيصمد عشرات السنوات، وواتته الفرصة مجددا ليبتعد أكثر ليكون زعيما للهدافين السودانيين حتى تذكره أجيال قادمة، كليتشي الذي بات يتحدث العربية بشكل جيد لن يجد صعوبة في التعايش مع مجتمع المريخ الذي يعرفه جيدا ويجد عنده كل تقدير وهو مرشح فوق العادة ليشكل مع بكري المدينة ثنائية متجددة ليكون ظهوره ضمن العناصر الأساسية متوقعا بشدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبد الرحيم..!!
زيادة أسعار الصحف.. ليست حلاً..!!

* في خطوة كنت أتوقعها منذ حزمة القرارات الاقتصادية التي اتخذتها الحكومة مؤخراً.. اضطر ناشروا الصحف التي تصدر بالخرطوم.. لزيادة سعر النسخة الواحدة لتصل إلى أربعة جنيهات.. لتغطية التكاليف الباهظة لعملية الإصدار المرهقة.. والتي تأثرت بارتفاع الدولار.. مثلما تأثرت كل مناحي الحياة في السودان..!!

* الزيادة التي حدثت عدة مرات من قبل.. لم تؤتِ أكلها.. لأن المواطن بات يفكر في لقمة عيشه أكثر من مطالعة الصحف.. وأصبح الذي يقتني أكثر من صحيفة.. مجبراً على شراء صحيفة واحدة.. لتخرج الصحيفة التي استُغنِيَ عنها من السوق.. بل إنني أعتبر من يشتري أكثر من صحيفة في اليوم.. فهو صاحب دخل جيد نوعاً ما..!!

* وبالطبع فإن من كان يقتني ثلاث صحف.. بات مضطراً لشراء اثنتين.. ومن كان يشتري صحيفتين.. سيكتفي بواحدة.. ومن كان يحرص على الواحدة هذه.. سيجد نفسه خارج دائرة الاهتمام بالصحف، حيث تنتقل اهتماماته لأمر آخر.. يظن معه القارئ أن هذه الأربعة جنيهات كثيرة جداً على شراء صحيفة..!!

* لم أفهم أن يقرر ناشروا الصحف زيادة قيمة شراء الصحيفة.. وهم يعلمون تمام العلم أن الصحف لم تعد أولوية لدى المواطن المسحوق والمغلوب على أمره.. والذي انحصر تفكيره في توفير ما يجده في ترتيب أولوياته.. والصحف بالطبع خرجت من قائمة من هذه الأولويات..!!

* كان أمام ناشري الصحف الكثير من الخيارات لتخفيف آثار الزيادات الرهيبة التي طرأت على أسعار مدخلات الطباعة وصناعة الصحيفة نفسها.. بالضغط على الحكومة من أجل إعفاء مدخلات الطباعة من الجمارك والرسوم الكثيرة.. ولكنهم وجدوا المواطن المسحوق والمغلوب هو (الحيطة القصيرة).. وستخسر الصحف لا محالة من هذا التفكير غير الواقعي..!!

* هل عجز مجلس الصحافة واتحاد ناشري وملاك الصحف.. عن البحث عن أي تدابير أخرى من شأنها التخفيف من حدة ارتفاع تكلفة صناعة الصحافة.. وهل طرقوا أبواب الحكومة من أجل إيجاد معالجات.. دون اللجوء لزيادة الأسعار.. أم أنهم لجأوا مباشرة إلى تحميل القارئ الارتفاع المضطرد في زيادة تكلفة صناعة الصحف..!!؟

* وهل ستمثل زيادة الأسعار حلاً لتغطية العجز الذي تواجهه الصحف لتغطية منصرفاتها.. بالطبع لا.. لأن الزيادة هذه ستكون وبالاً على الصحف.. فهناك الكثير من الصحف التي عانت من ضعف معدلات توزيعها ستخرج تلقائياً من سوق الصحف.. والتي كانت تتمتع بمعدلات توزيع متوسطة ستهبط للقاع.. والصحف صاحبة التوزيع العالي ستقبل بالنزول الى المتوسط.. فهل وضع مُلاك وناشري الصحف هذه المعطيات أمامهم قبل إصدار قرار زيادة سعر النسخة الواحدة من الصحف..!!

* قرار رفع قيمة الصحف من ثلاثة جنيهات الى أربعة.. بعد أن كان القرار الأول أربعة جنيهات ونصف.. لن يفيد شيئاً.. بل سيعمق من الأزمة التي تعاني منها الصحف.. ولن يأتي بأي نتائج.. لأن الصحف أصلاً لم تعد تهم القارئ في شيء.. بعد أن زاحمت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والصحافة الإلكترونية.. الصحافة الورقية.. وباتت تنشر الأخبار أول بأول.. وأصبحت الصحف هي صحف رأي أكثر من إخبارية.. وأعمدة الرأي تأتيك منذ الصباح الباكر على "واتس اب" و"فيسبوك"..!!

* مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والصحافة الإلكترونية.. باتت المهدد الرئيسي للصحافة الورقية.. ولم يعد هناك أي ضابط لما تنشره الشبكة العنكبوتية نقلاً عن الصحافة الورقية.. فالمتلقي يجد أي شيء في هاتفه المحمول أو جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به.. وبالتالي لن يكن حريصاً أصلاً على اقتناء صحيفة بهذا السعر الكبير جداً.. والذي لم يكن مدروساً أصلاً بما فيه الكفاية..!!

* عدد الذين يقتنون الصحف صباح كل يوم لا يزيدون عن المائة ألف على نطاق السودان.. يتوزعون لحساب أكثر من (25) صحيفة يومية ما بين سياسية ورياضية واجتماعية.. وفيهم فئة تشتري الصحف حسب المزاج.. مما يعني أن هذا العدد سينخفض إلى النصف أو أقل من النصف.. فهل انتبه ملاك وناشري الصحف لهذه الأمور..!!؟

* القارئ العزيز متفهم تماماً لهذه الزيادات.. ويعرف حجم المجهودات التي تبذل من أجل أن يطالع الصحف كل صباح.. ولكن لن يكون بمقدوره اقتناء أكثر من صحيفة في اليوم.. ولو فعل ذلك مرة أو مرتين.. فسيغيب عشرة مرات ليكرر ذات الأمر ثانية.. ولن ننسى ظاهرة تأجير الصحف التي فشل الجميع في محاربتها.. لذا فإن المتضرر الأكبر من هذه الزيادات هم ملاك وناشري الصحف الذين ظنو أن هذه الزيادات في مصلحتهم..!!

* نعم.. زادت أسعار كل السلع في السودان.. ومن حق الصحف أن تزيد من سعرها.. ولكن لابد من الانتباه إلى الأمر جيداً.. لأن سلعة الصحافة أصبحت غير مرغوبة.. حتى ولو أصبحت مادتها جاذبة للقارئ.. ويقيني أن زيادة قيمة الصحف.. ستسهم أكثر في تنفير القارئ منها.. وهو الذي نفر أصلاً منها..!!

* الإجراءات التي حاول البعض تنفيذها بمنع القنوات الفضائية والإذاعات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي من نشر أقوال الصحف أو نشر صفحات كاملة أو أعمدة.. لن يجدي نفعاً.. ولو تم منع القنوات الفضائية والإذاعية.. فلن يستطيع أحد كبح جماح مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في نشر أي مواد صحفية.. لأن هناك صحافيين يتطوعون بنشر مقالاتهم قبل أن ترى النور في الصحف..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* أجد نفسي متفقاً تماماً مع خيار التمديد للجنة التسيير الحالية بعد انتهاء فترتها في التاسع من الشهر المقبل.. مع تقليص كامل لعضويتها..!!

* العدد الكبير للجنة لم يكن أصلاً في مصلحة العمل.. رغم تبريرات رئيس المريخ وأعضاء اللجنة بأن العدد الكبير جاء بناءً على الطموحات والمشاريع التي آلت اللجنة على تنفيذها..!!

* ولكن بمرور الأيام.. اتّضح تماماً أن غالبية أعضاء اللجنة (تمامة عدد).. ولم نشهد لهم أي نشاط ملحوظ.. بل أن معظم اجتماعات اللجنة لم تحظ بحضور كامل من أعضائها..!!

* العدد الكبير هذا شاهدناه في الاجتماع الأول للجنة بمنزل الوالي بعد تكوينها مباشرة.. وبعدها لم نرَ سوى أعضاء بعينهم.. تحملوا عبء العمل في الفترة الماضية..!!

* أين سيف الدين حسن بابكر.. هاشم مطر.. محمد محي الدين علي.. طارق التني.. عمر حجوح.. محيي الدين عبد التام.. حمد السيد مضوي.. ومدلل.. وغيرهم..!!

* الأعضاء الفاعلون قلة قليلة.. لذا يجب تقليص عدد أعضاء اللجنة لأقصى حد.. وحتى التقليص إلى ثلاثة عشر عضواً يعتبر عدداً كبيراً أيضاً..!!

* أنجح المجالس.. هي صاحبة العضوية المحدودة، حيث يسهل العمل والتفاهم بين الأعضاء..!!

* أفضل مجلس مرّ على المريخ في السنوات التي تولى فيها الوالي رئاسة الأحمر.. هو المجلس المنتخب في العام (2006) والذي ضم تسعة أعضاء فقط.. تقلصوا إلى سبعة بعد اعتذار محمود عبد المنعم وابتعاد حسن عبد السلام بسبب خلافاته مع الوالي..!!

* الوالي.. عبد الله حسن عيسى.. محمد جعفر قريش.. عادل محمد عثمان.. همد.. إبراهومة.. وحسن يوسف.. أنجح قائمة قادت المريخ في السنوات الماضية..!!

* لذا فإن المطلوب تقليص عضوية لجنة التسيير عند تمديدها.. لأقل عدد ممكن.. والابتعاد عن المجاملات التي أضرت بالمريخ كثيراً.. وليكن معيار الاختيار هذه المرة مختلفاً..!!

* ولي عودة لهذا الأمر..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فييرا والأدهم يؤمنان المحور.. وخيارات وافرة أمام المدرب في الموسم الجديد
.

بعد إضافة الإيفواري باسكال بات المريخ على بعد خطوة واحدة لإكمال تعاقداته لهذا الموسم وتبقت فقط خانة لمهاجم سيتم قيده في خانات المحترفين الأجانب، تسجيلات الأحمر لهذا الموسم سدت الثغرات تماما وأمنت وظائف الملعب المختلفة، وستساهم في ظهور مدوٍ للفريق في الموسم الجديد، وحرص الجهاز الفني على تدعيم خط الدفاع ومحور الارتكاز بشكل خاص، وهو ما يجعل التنافس شرسا للغاية في الموسم الجديد وسيشهد جلوس أسماء كبيرة على مقاعد البدلاء فيما سيستفيد المدرب من عدد من لاعبي خط الدفاع في وظيفة المحور التي تم إفراغها إلى حد ما من معظم عناصرها.
:
وفرة في خط الدفاع
:
انضم باسكال لنجوم خط الدفاع ليرفع عدد المدافعين إلى ستة لاعبين هم القائد أمير كمال، أحمد عبد الله ضفر، علي جعفر، صلاح نمر، والنيجيري كونلي، وجود ستة لاعبين من الطراز الرفيع سيؤمن خط الدفاع تماما ولن يعاني المريخ من أية مشكلة على نحو ما حدث في بعض مباريات الموسم الماضي بعد إيقاف أمير كمال وعلي جعفر، وفي وجود ستة لاعبين أي منهم قادر على المشاركة سيتمكن الجهاز الفني من انتقاء تشكيلته بأريحية تامة ووفق عديد الخيارات ودونما معاناة، وقد تكون المعضلة الوحيدة للجهاز الفني في الاختيار والمفاضلة لكون أي من المدافعين قادرا على أداء دوره على الوجه الأكمل، وعلى الورق تبدو حظوظ علي جعفر وصلاح نمر ضعيفة غير أن الواقع قد يكون مغايرا وكثيرا ما ضلت الترشيحات طريقها وتغيرت الخارطة بعد انطلاقة الموسم وعندما تحين ساعة الحقيقة.
:
فييرا والأدهم يؤمنان المحور
:
شهدت وظيفة المحور في المريخ دعما مميزا للغاية بعد أن أضاف الأحمر عاشور الأدهم نجم الاتحاد السكندري المميز صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة والموهبة الفذة، كل الترشيحات والقراءات تشير أن المصري قادر على حجز مكانة أساسية في تشكيلة المريخ لكون اللاعب يملك من الخبرة والموهبة ما يدعم تواجده أساسيا ويرشحه لتقديم موسم غاية في التميز، وبجانب الأدهم سيكون علاء الدين يوسف أمام فرصة نموذجية لاستعادة توازنه بالكامل وتسخير موهبته لمصلحة فريقه، فييرا كاد يغادر الكشوفات غير أن الحاجة الماسة لإمكاناته وخبرته الكبيرة ورغبته في تقديم الكثير ساعدته على تجديد قيده لموسمين وهو ما يجعله خيارا مميزا إلى جانب عاشور الأدهم، الثنائي هما المتخصصان في الوظيفة التي شهدت مغادرة جماعية لجل اللاعبين الذين ينشطون محور الإرتكاز على غرار حماد بكري الذي تمت إعارته للأهلي الخرطومي فيما استغنى المريخ عن خدمات إبراهومه وجابسون سالمون.
:
أمير كمال وباسكال قادران على كسب الرهان
:
وحال حقق الوافد الجديد النيجيري كونلي النجاح في خط الدفاع وقدم أوارق اعتماده مبكرا فسيكون قد سهل المهمة تماما على المدرب في الموسم الجديد وهو ما يفتح الباب أمام تقديم أمير كمال وباسكال لوظيفة المحور بعد أن حققا نجاحا منقطع النظير خلال سنوات سابقة، ويعد كمال في الأصل لاعب محور فيما سيكون باسكال قادرا على إصابة النجاح لقدرته الفائقة على افتكاك الكرة وإجادته للالتحامات عطفا على قوته الهائلة ولياقته البدنية العالية.
:
ضفر على الطرف الأيمن
:
الوفرة في المدافعين وقدرة عدد منهم على الإجادة والمشاركة في أكثر من وظيفة ستمكن المدرب في الموسم الجديد من الاستفادة منهم لسد أي نقص في وسط الملعب أو على الأطراف إذ أن ضفر حقق نجاحا أيضا في وظيفة الطرف الأيمن التي حرص المريخ على تدعيمها بلاعبين دفعة واحدة هما جلال والتاج إبراهيم.
:
الأحمر يحدد السبت المقبل موعداً لانطلاقة الإعداد
:
أكد القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ انطلاقة إعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد السبت المقبل بالقلعة الحمراء بحضور جميع اللاعبين الوطنيين والمحترفين الأجانب، وأخطر الجهاز الإداري بقيادة عبد الرحيم الشفيع جميع اللاعبين بموعد الإعداد وضرورة الحرص على الحضور في الموعد المحدد مسبقاً، وتقدم عاشور الأدهم نجم وسط المريخ الجديد بطلب رسمي للقطاع الرياضي بمنحه راحة لمدة أسبوع إضافي حتى يرتب بعض الأمور الخاصة به، سيما وأن اللاعب لا يحتاج إلى إعداد من جديد لأنه كان مشاركاً مع ناديه حتى قبل 24 ساعة فقط من وصوله الخرطوم لإبداء رغبته بالانتقال للفرقة الحمراء، لذلك سيكون بحاجة إلى التقاط أنفاسه لترتيب بعض الأمور الخاصة بأسرته حتى تنتقل إلى جواره في الخرطوم، ودفع الإيفواري باسكال بطلب مماثل، وحوّل القطاع الرياضي طلب الثنائي للألماني أنتوني هاي المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء حتى يبت فيه، في وقت أكد فيه كونلي وكليتشي وجمال سالم مشاركتهم في الإعداد من أول وهلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنتوني هاي يصل الخرطوم فجر الغد

أكد الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ وصوله إلى الخرطوم غدا الخميس برفقة مدرب الأحمال الجديد الذي اختاره بنفسه ليكون إلى جواره في المرحلة المقبلة في تجربته الجديدة مع نادي المريخ، وسيشرف أنتوني هاي على تحضيرات الأحمر من أول وهلة حتى ينفذ البرنامج الإعدادي الذي وضعه قبل وقت مبكر من أجل تجهيز فريقه بصورة مميزة للموسم الجديد، وأكد الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب حراس المريخ الجديد وصوله الخرطوم خواتيم الأسبوع الحالي حتى يشرف هو الآخر على تدريبات الحراس من أول وهلة .
*

----------


## kampbell

*المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع الغاني بدينغو كوفي تيتيه ومحاولات لوصول اللاعب غدا بإذن الله






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااااااااااااجل 

 المريخ يسجل نجم منتخب الشباب الاعب بغداد حماد






*

----------


## kampbell

*المريخ يغادر الى انطاليا فى الأول من ديسمبر
.
.
 بدا موظفوا المكتب التنفيذي في اجراءات مغادرة بعثة الفريق الى تركيا حيث تم طلب تاشيرات الدخول من السفارة بالخرطوم توطئة لإنطلاقة الفترة الثانية من المعسكر الاعدادي بمدينة انطاليا الساحلية اعتباراً من الأول من ديسمبر حتى الحادي و العشرين منه تنتقل بعده الي العاصمة القطرية الدوحة - المقر الدائم لمعسكرات المريخ - لتنفيذ المرحلة الثالثة من الاعداد فى حال تمكنت رابطة المريخ بقطر من تكملة ترتيبات اقامتها هناك لمدة عشرون يوماً.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
روزا المريخ تحتاج لسائق محترف

    أحد أشهر إستثمارات المغتربين خلال الفترة الماضية وبعض منها خلال الفترة الحالية هى الحافلة التي تنقل الركاب والتي تختلف تسميتها وفقاً لسعتها وشركتها المصنعة وشكلها (روزا – كوستر مربع – شريحة – كريز) والعديد من الأسماء التي يتم تداولها.
    حتى أنني أذكر أن الحافلة الروزا (ميتسوبيشي موديل 1998) كانت تلقب (بالدونجا) لأنها ظهرت أثناء بطولة كأس العالم بفرنسا عام 1998 حيث كان قائد المنتخب البرازيلي وقتها هو (كارلوس دونجا).
    غالبية المغتربين وضعوا معظم إن لم يكن (كل) مدخراتهم لمواكبة ثورة (الروزات) ولمجابهة منصرفات المنزل التي تتصاعد يوماً بعد يوم وحتى يريحوا أنفسهم من عناء (التحويل) والإرسال بين الفينة والأخرى.
    النقَاطة كانت هى الملاذ الآمن للمغترب كاستثمار سريع ومستمر ولكنها للأسف الشديد اصطدمت بعوامل (غياب صاحب الوجعة) وبعض (ضعاف النفوس) حتى أصبح بعض السائقين يتعامل مع (الحديدة) بآلية (جلداً ما جلدك جر فوقو الشوك) حتى يؤول مصيرها إلى أشهر ميكانيكيي التوضيب والعمرات (كحماد وود السوق) ومن ثم البحث عن (المخارجة) منها بأي سعر.
    المغترب حرص على الادّخار وخطط لاستثمار أمواله وسعى بشتى السبل لتوفير مصدر دخل ثابت لأسرته ولكنه اختار (السائق) الخطأ الذي أنهى حداثة الكوستر أو الدونجا أو الشريحة.
    الغربلة التي اجتاحت ديار المريخ عقب نهاية الموسم (الكابوس 2016) تبدو مثالية للغاية من جميع النواحي لأن العمل في شتى المجالات المتعلّقة بتطوير نادي المريخ يتم الإعداد له بدقة شديدة وحرص وتفانٍ على التجويد  سواء على صعيد مصادر الدخل وموضوع الاستثمار أو إعادة هيكلة فريق الكرة.
    ملف التسجيلات رغم بعض الهنات الطفيفة نجده أنجز بصورة جيّدة تحفّز للتفاؤل وتدعو لنسيان موسم النكسة والهبوط الاضطراري على مدّرج وصافة الدوري ومغادرة بطولة الكأس من دورها نصف النهائي إضافة لوداع افريقيا منذ وقت مبكّر.
    حالة الهياج التعاقدي الحالية تبدو منطقية للغاية عقب موسم سيئ وضعيف من كل النواحي إضافة لمشاركة الأحمر في منافستين خارجيتين (أبطال افريقيا وكأس العرب) إضافة لبطولتي الدوري والكأس.
    أجمل مافي تسجيلات (المحترفين) هذه المرة أنها تمت بعيداً عن النهج التقليدي السابق والذي كان يعتمد على (إجراء الإختبارات للمحترف) بالتدريبات أو إشراكه في إحدى المباريات الودية.
    حيث اعتمد الأحمر خلال الميركاتو الحالي وخصوصاً في ملف الأسماء الأجنبية على لاعبين تمت (متابعتهم) ومشاهدتهم ورصدهم ولهم بصمة معروفة بأنديتهم.
    أما التعاقدات المحلية ورغم التحفّظ على إعارة بعض الأسماء فنجدها أيضاً جيّدة لحد ما خصوصاً بعد أن عانت دكة بدلاء المريخ خلال الموسم الماضي من العناصر الخاملة والسلبية والفاقدة للروح.
    ولكن في خضم هذه الجودة وتلك الدقة المقبولة في ملف الإنتدابات إلا أن ما يحدث الآن هو شراء (روزا) وتسليمها (لسائق) لا يمتلك من الخبرة ما يؤهّله لدخول معمعة المواقف ومتى يقوم (بجر الشارع ومتى يقف في النمرة).
    عناصر المريخ الحالية والانتدابات الأجنبية النموذجية تحتاج (لسائق) فني من نوع خاص وإلا فإن مصير المريخ لن يختلف كثيراً عن مصيره مع (كوتة مدربي 2009 وكاربوني 2010 وبلبلة 2014 لوك ايمال  2016) لأن الألماني انطوان هاي أصغر بكثير من منظومة لاعبي المريخ الحاليين.
    الإصرار على مواصلة التعاقد مع الألماني أنطوان هاي يمكن أن يهدم كل هذا المجهود الكبير وجماهير المريخ في غنىً تام عن مشاهدة فريقها يغادر منذ الأدوار الأولى لبطولة افريقيا ويتقهقر محلياً.
    التعاقدات الوطنية الجديدة إضافة للمحترفين وعودة المجنسين باسكال وكلتشي مع عظم الفريق المكون من الحرس القديم كل ذلك يقودنا للإقرار بوجود وفرة كبيرة ونوعية في العناصر تتقارب في مستوياتها وتحتاج (لعقل تدريبي ماكر وذكي وحماسي) للقدرة على تكوين توليفة رئيسية متجانسة وعدم إهمال (البديل).
    على لجنة تسيير المريخ أن تحاول جاهدة إصلاح ما يمكن اصلاحه في هذا الملف خصوصاً في ظل ظهور الأحمر في أربع بطولات رسمية منها (بطولتان) على مستوى القارة.
    فالألماني عرف العمل أكثر مع المنتخبات (الضعيفة والمغمورة) ولم تكن تجاربه بالأندية ذات سمعة بل أنه في الكثير من الأحيان كان يركز على العمل في الحقل (الإداري الفني) بعيداً عن التدريب الفعلي.
    مع العلم أنني ضد فكرة (تكرار) الأسماء الفنية عقب الفشل الذريع الذي صاحب عودة كروجر (ثلاث مرات) واوتوفيستر (مرة) ومحسن وبرهان (مرة) فقط ابحثوا عن إسم أفضل من (هاي).
    حاجة أخيرة كدة :: نسبة نجاح مدرّب المنتخب عندما يتقلّد تدريب الأندية ضئيلة جداً.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز 
أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
أين الحريات الأربعة يا حكومة !

• من قبل ظللنا نسمع بأنه سيتم التعامل بين الشعبين السوداني والمصري عن طريق الحريات الأربعة ومن بين هذه التعامل مع الأوراق الرسمية كما هي بين البلدين يعني مثلا السفر الى القاهرة او العكس الى الخرطوم يتم عن طريق هذه الحريات ز
• والان نتساءل لماذا لا تفعل الدولة هذه الحريات حتي يستفيد المريخ من تسجيل اللاعب المصري عاشور الادهم من واقع قانون الحريات الاربعة التى ظل المسؤولين بالحكومة يتحدثون عنها طويلا .
• الحريات الاربعة اذا تم تطبيقها يمكن للمريخ أن يستفيد من تسجيل اللاعب المصري بالجنسية فقط على ان يكون لاعبا سودانيا مثل مثل أي لاعب حاصل على الجنسية السودانية .. وغير المريخ هناك اندية عديدة يتواجد في صفوفها لاعبين من مصر الشقيقة واندية اخري ممكن ان تستفيد من هذه الخاصية لتسجيل لاعبين من مصر .
• والمريخ سادتي حكومة السودان سيلعب فى البطولة الافريقية ابطال الاندية ممثلا للوطن كالعادة ولذلك يجب ان تهتم الدولة بالأندية التى تشارك بأسم السودان .. فى البطولات القارية والمريخ سيتواجد ايضا فى البطولة العربية .
• كما نتمني ان تهتم الدولة بالأندية الاربعة التى ستمثل افريقيا والاهتمام ليس ماليا فقط بل بالموافقة على التجنيس منح جنسية لكل لاعب حتي تستفيد الفرق من اضافة لاعب اجنبي جديد يكون اضافة لها فى المشوار الافريقي القادم .
مريخ الفاشر نحن فى الانتظار !
• لا انكر اطلاقا حبي وارتباطي بنادي مريخ الفاشر وعضويتى فى ناديه شرفا كبير افاخر به ووجودي بين عددا من قروبات السلاطين يفرحني كثيرا ومريخ الفاشر يعني لي حبا حقيقيا واجد كل التقدير من صفوته ومسؤوليه وذلك بكل تأكيد قلادة شرف تعني لي الكثير .
• قدم السلاطين مستوا جيدا فى الموسم الماضي خاصة فى الدور الثاني منه ونجح الفريق فى حجز موقع مميز وسط الدوري وان كنا نريد ان يكون الفريق ضمن الفرق الاربعة الاولي فى الدوري الممتاز .
• غادر مجلس الادارة السابق بعد ان قدم الكثير واتي مجسا جديدا نتمني ان يجتهد كثيرا من اجل قوة الفريق وظهوره الايجابي فى النسخة القادمة من الدوري الممتاز بوجود المدرب الشاب محمد الفاتح حجازي.
• فقد الفريق ثلاثة من اعمدته الرئيسية مثل الصادق شلش والفاضل ومحمد الجيلي عبدالخير والان تمضي فترة التسجيلات ولم يقيد الفريق غير ثلاثة لاعبين لذلك نتمني ان يفكر المجلس فى دعم الصفوف بلاعبين اكثر تميزا قبل ان يقع الفاس فى الرأس.
• مريخ الفاشر اصبح من فرق الممتاز التى يعمل لها الاخرون الف حساب ولذلك يجب ان يكون السلاطين دوما عند قوتهم وان يواصلوا فى الموسم الجديد من حيث انتهوا الموسم الماضي ونعتقد ان السلاطين قادمون بقوة بأذن الله .
نقاط مؤجزة !
• عوض الكريم رمرم امين خزينة مال لجنة التسيير المريخية شاب يحب المريخ ويجتهد كثيرا من اجل ناديه .
• تصريحاته وحواراته ليس عيبا بل هي مطلوبة من ناحية تنوير انصار النادي بكل صغيرة وكبيرة .
• رمرم احد الكوادر المريخية التى اجتهدت فى التسجيلات فاوض وسافر وانجز الملفات فمن حق الصحف ان تسأله لكشف الحقائق.
• من قبل تحدث البعض عن ان رمرم طالب من خلال فاتورة تسليمه المبلغ الذي دفعه كهدية قدمها لأثنين من لاعبي الفريق الجدد .
• وعندما سألنا عن المعلومة من المسؤولين نفوا ذلك تماما وقالوا ان رمرم يدفع بالمئات فكيف يطالب بقيمة هدايا.
• نتمني الاستقرار للجنة التسيير المريخية بقيادة الوالي بل نطالب المسؤولين بالتجديد لها كما جددت من قبل للجنة ونسي .
• المريخ فى انتظار المهاجم الغاني ليغلق ملف التسجيلات بصورة نهائية وليتفرغ الجميع لمرحلة الاعداد .
• المريخ اكمل تسجيلاته بينما نده لايزال يبحث عن نجوم ريال مدريد والبارشا واليوفي وجماهير الوصيف على حافة الانتظار .
• ونادي ( بكري يساوي عشرة لاعبين) كل يوم تطالعنا صحافته بنجوم من اوزان ثقيلة جدا رغم تقدم السن ولكنها تطلع فشنكز
• نطالب لجنة الفرق السنية بضم ثنائي امبدة لاعب المحور مصعب كردمان والمهاجم محمد عباس .
• جماهير المريخ تستحق الاشادة دائما فهي تواصل دعمها بقوة لناديها وما اروعكم يا شفوت .
نقطة اخيرة جدا !
• البكاء الذي نشاهده على قروبات الواتساب والفيسبوك من جماهير نادي (بكري يساوي عشرة لاعبين ) يتواصل .
• فقط نكرر ان جماهير المريخ ترفض توقيعات المطالبة بأبعاد المنسقة وترفض ايضا الحملة ضد ابوكسكتة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجأة.. الخرطوم الوطني يقبل التفاوض على الثنائي الذهبي

 بعد أن أعلن نادي  الخرطوم الوطني رفضه التحدث عن نجميه الصاعدين أحمد حامد التش وأحمد ادم  وإمكانية إنتقالهما إلى ناديي القمة، قبل مجلس إدارته التفاوض مع المريخ  والهلال وقرر تسيوقهما للإستفادة من صفقتيهما مادياً، وأعلن نادي المريخ  رغبته التعاقد مع الجناح المهاجم أحمد حامد الشهير بـ)التش(، فيما كشف  الهلال عن نواياه الحصول على خدمات الظهير الأيسر الطائر أحمد ادم، وقال  نادي الخرطوم الوطني أنه قرر منح التش للمريخ وإطلاق سراح أحمد ادم للهلال،  وتكشف الأيام المقبلة عن قيمة الصفقتين ومدة التعاقد وما إذا كان الأمر  سيتم عبر الإعارة أو بيعهما بالكامل للفريقين.‏
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
بقاء (التسيير) افضل من الانتخابات !

تناولت صحيفة الزاوية فى عددها بالامس بالتحليل السيناريو المتوقع للجنة التسيير الحالية برئاسة جمال الوالي بعد انتهاء فترة عملها فى التاسع من الشهر القادم ,, وهى فترة تعد قصيرة جدا بحسابات العمل الكبير الذى ينتظر اللجنة فى الايام القادمة بدءا من معسكر الاعداد وانتهاءا بالدخول فى معمعة الموسم الجديد ,,

واذا كان هناك من توجه نحو التمديد للجنة التسيير فهو بلا شك سيكون الخيار المناسب الذى سيعزز من الاستقرار الادارى المنشود الذى يحتاجه النادى حتى تستطيع لجنة التسيير من استكمال بقية مشروعاتها التى قامت على اكتافها واشرفت عليها من جميع النواحي الفنية والمادية وكذلك الاشراف على خطة تنفيذ المشروعات الاستثمارية التى سترى النور قريبا بعد التوقيع مع الشركة الصينية ,وهو مشروع استراتيجى يتوقع ان يحدث نقلة كبيرة تقفز بالمريخ من الاعتماد على الافراد الى الاعتماد على الموارد الذاتية وهى مرحلة ظلت مجرد حلم طوال السنوات الماضية رغم الحديث المتكرر عن الاستثمار فى جميع المجالس التى اشرفت على ادارة النادى برئاسة جمال الوالي ,, فالتمديد للجنة الحالية هو الخيار الوحيد الذى يمكن ان ينقذ المريخ من الدخول فى محاصصات جديدة ومزايدات اصبح المريخ فى غنى عنها بعد التجربة المريرة السابقة التى اكتوى بها النادى وجماهيره فى عهد لجنة المهندس ونسي والتى كلفت المريخ الثمن غاليا بسبب ضعف خبرة اعضاء اللجنة وحداثة تجربتهم فى التعامل مع قضايا الوسط الرياضى عامة والمريخ خاصة ,,

لن يكون المريخ فى حاجة الى لجنة جديدة لتبدأ من الصفر وهو مايجب ان تضعه السلطة الرياضية ممثلة فى السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة عندما يحين الموعد الذى تنتهى فيه فترة اللجنة الحالية ,, فالتجربة السابقة التى عاشها المريخ فى عهد لجنة ونسي وماترتب عليها من مشاورات واجتماعات وشد وجذب اعتقد انها كافية جدا امام السيد الوزير ليستفيد من دروسها ويتعظ من اخطائها ,, نقول ذلك لاننا ندرك بانه مع اقتراب انتهاء اجل اللجنة الحالية فى التاسع من ديسمبر القادم ستعلو بعض الاصوات المعارضة للتمديد والتعيين بمطالبة الوزير بفتح الباب امام العملية الديمقراطية واستعادة ملف العضوية وغيرها من المطالبات التى ظلت حاضرة فى الساحة المريخية طوال الفترة التى سبقت تعيين لجنة التسيير الحالية برئاسة جمال الوالي ,, بالتاكيد ان اهل المريخ جميعا ينتظرون بفارغ الصبرعودة الديمقراطية السليمة المعافاة من امراض العضوية المستجلبة ولا احد منهم يمكن ان يرفض اجراء الانتخابات على اسس تعزز من الاستقرار وتجنب المريخ التشرزم والصراعات فذلك مبدأ لاحياد عنه ,, ولكن من ينظر للواقع الحالي يجد ان اقامة الانتخابات ستكون مغامرة ومجازفة غير محمودة العواقب طالما لازال هناك البون شاسع جدا من الخلاف بين الاطراف المريخية الحاكمة والمعارضة حول الحد الادنى من الاهداف التى تصب فى تعزيزالاستقرار الادارى بالمريخ وفى مقدمتها العضوية التى يحق لها المشاركة فى الانتخابات !

لاخلاف بان لجنة التسيير الحالية تتحمل النصيب الاكبر من مسؤولية الاخفاق الذى صاحب مسيرة الفريق فى الموسم الحالي وخروجه خالي الوفاض من بطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان الا انها نجحت فى معالجة اثار هذا الاخفاق وامتصاص حالة الغضب التى سيطرت علي الجماهير وذلك من خلال تحملها للمسؤولية بكل جدارة فى اعادة بناء الفريق من حيث التعاقد المبكر مع المدرب الالمانى وبقية اعضاء الجهاز الفنى على غير ماكان يحدث فى المواسم السابقة التى يتاخر فيها التعاقد مع المدرب الاجنبي الى مابعد انطلاق مرحلة الاعداد ثم استكملت اللجنة نجاحها فى اكتساح سوق التسجيلات بعدد من ابرز نجوم الدوري الممتاز وفقا للرؤية الفنية لسد النواقص التى عانى منها المريخ فى موسمه الحالي ثم كانت الخطوة الاخيرة التى قادها جمال الوالي بنفسه فى التعاقد مع افضل اللاعبين الاجانب بعد اخضاعهم للفحص الطبي واخيرا الترتيب لفترة الاعداد بمعسكر داخلي واخر خارجي فى تركيا تم الاتفاق عليه منذ وقت مبكر ,, كل هذه الخطوات لاشك انها تساهم فى بناء الفريق واعداده وتهيئته للموسم الجديد بما يطمئن الجماهير ويعزز ثقتها فى اللاعبين وجهازهم الفنى ,, لهذا يبقي من مصلحة المريخ استمرارية اللجنة الحالية برئاسة جمال الوالي بحجمها الحالي او تقليصها للحد الذى يساعد على تعزيز التفاهم والانسجام بين اعضاء اللجنة وبما يتسق مع تسريع وتيرة العمل اليومي ,, المهم ان يبقي المريخ تحت حكم لجنة التسيير .

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
الغرور مقبرة الابطال!!

لم يستفد المريخ من التسجيلات الحالية بضم لاعبين شبان على قدر عالي من الكفاءة
لا ادرى من زرع فكرة اللاعب الجاهز في افكار لجنة التسيير الحالية.
تسجيلات المريخ اقتصرت على اللاعبين اصحاب الاعمار الكبيرة و اقل لاعب دخل كشوفات المريخ هو اللاعب السماني الصاوي 25 سنة
معدل اعمار لاعبي المريخ لا تبشر بخير !!
الوالي وعد جماهير المريخ بمفاجأة سارة
رئيس نادي المريخ يخطط لرد ضربة شيبوب بواحدة لا اعتقد انها ستصيب!!
كل اللاعبين الموجودين في الساحة لا يمكن ان ينسون جماهير المريخ اللاعب شيبوب
كان بامكان الوالي اقناع شيبوب بالمواصلة لو دفع الــــــ(مليار ونصف) اذي طلبه اللاعب
الوالي تفرج على مجلس ونسي و لكنه افقد المريخ لاعبا مهما كان يمكن يشك قوة في وسط المريخ !!
المريخ يحتاج الى لاعبين صغار في السن من اصحاب القدرات والمواهب العالية!!
على ذكر اللاعبين الشباب ..نادر مالك فشل في اسعاد الجماهير بضم اللاعبين المرصودين
نادر ظلم نفسه قبل ان يظلم الجماهير و المريخ
المال ليس كافيا لادارة ملفات مثل التسجيلات و ادار الشباب
رئس القطاع الشاب كل همه التقاط صور السيلفي مع اللاعبين و الاصدقاء
ليس كل من يلتقط السيلفي اداري ناجح
ادارة المراحل السنية تحتاج الى اداري شاطر
المراحل السنية في عهد الادارة الحالية لن تقدم لاعبا يفيد المريخ
اللجنة الفنية تركت الحبل على القارب لادارة نادر
اختيارات الشباب لم تكن وفق ما هو مطلوب
متفرقات
المريخ اعلن 19 الشهر الجاري موعدا لانطلاق اعداده
القطاع الرياضي منح ثلاثة من لاعبيه اذنا من التدريبات الاولية للاعداد
ابعاد لاعبين من الاعداد فيه مخاطرة بموسم المريخ الجديد
الى متى يرفض المريخ المؤسيية و ينتهج العشوائية
اللاعب يحصل على حقوقه كاملة و يتسبب في ارباك الاجهزة الفنية
لجنة القماش فشلت في دعم التسجسلات الحمراء
حتى متى تتفرج اللجنة الورقية على التسيير
لجنة القماش لا تفلح سوى البيانات لانها ببلاش
عبارات نشجب و ندين ونستنكر لا تجدي نفعا
اخيرا
نجح المريخ في كس توقيع بغداد
اللاعب مكسبا كبيرا للمريخ
ان كان المريخ حريصا على مستقبله فلماذا لا يسجل مثل بغداد و عباس وكردمان
تسجيل الكوامر لا يجلب الكاسات
كوامر كثيرة سجلها المريخ
ششطب المريخ لاعبين صغار و سجل مكانهم مواسير
شهر مايو اقترب و الشطب سيكون من نصيب الكوامر
اخيرا جدا
الصحافة المصرية تتحدث عن اسلام جمال و اقترابه من اللعب في المريخ
المريخ سجل اللاعبين الاجانب و لا يملك الخانة التي تجعله يركض خلف اللاعب جمال
جمال موهوب و لكن تسجيله سيكون على حساب لاعبا اجنبيا
تابعنا اسلام وتمنيناه في المريخ ولكن هل يمكن للسلطات ان تسمح للمريخ بنتسجيله وطنيا
الغرور مقبرة الابطال !!




الزول دا ماشى على خطى محمد كامل تعيس
                        	*

----------

